# Coloured Horses - does nature ever get it wrong?



## Gingerwitch (27 January 2013)

Is it just that beauty is in the eye of the beholder? I do not think I have ever seen a coloured horse that I have just gone "urgh" that looks a mess - wondered what anyone else thinks?


----------



## [59668] (27 January 2013)

Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Gingerwitch (27 January 2013)

Did you read my post properly ? I said I did not think I have ever seen a horse that I went URGH too !


----------



## [59668] (27 January 2013)

Oh! In that case sorry and don't you agree he's gorgeous?!


----------



## Enfys (27 January 2013)

Oh I have seen plenty that I think would look better solid. Some markings fool the eye and make a good horse look awful.


----------



## ConnieLove (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous. 






Click to expand...


Seconded  he is lovely!

I've a soft spot for coloureds, especially the more unusual the markings are, also white faces. And wall eyes. My OH is quite picky, he only likes non-piebalds and they have to be pretty evenly marked. And the less white on their face, the better. He also doesn't like roman noses. I love them 

I guess it's just what you say, beauty in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Cortez (27 January 2013)

Oh yes, I've seen plenty.


----------



## 3Beasties (27 January 2013)

I have seen some URGH coloureds, some just don't float my boat at all, either markings wise or the way they are put together.  Same can be said for other colours IMO. Just because I don't find a house attractive though it doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## TheoryX1 (27 January 2013)

I have a huge soft spot for coloureds, especially pretty little skewbalds with long white stockings and dark brown heads. Have to admit not overly keen on wall eyes, but if everything else ticked the boxes it wouldnt matter.

Thingstodotday - your cob is gorgeous.  However, one small tiny thing, if he had a nice chunky bridle on he would look even scrummier.


----------



## dollface (27 January 2013)

Mines in my profile pic x


----------



## Crazycob06 (27 January 2013)

Silly question is my mare classed as coloured? I bought her as blue and white but someone tried telling me she is blue roan? 

link


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2013)

Sorry folks but in a long career I horses I have only met one I loved and even then was what a pity he's coloured .
I don't get why people love them.


----------



## TallulahBright (27 January 2013)

Look at my avatar- that's why people love em!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 January 2013)

I'm afraid the majority of coloureds just don't do it for me either.  

There has probably only been one or two I have seen up for sale which I have thought, if I was looking for another horse, I MAY be tempted to look at.  They have been warmblood types, though.  Coloured cobs really don't interest me at all.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

I love coloured if they are the type I like. Otherwise I like them no more than a solid one of that type. 

I have three coloureds and a palomino which I think is just the right ratio


----------



## Ali2 (27 January 2013)

I love a coloured, especially a cob!


----------



## Crazycob06 (27 January 2013)

Really not getting on with this photo bucket thing! 

code

Lets see if I did it this time! 

If not i will give up and leave you all be! Lol!


----------



## cptrayes (27 January 2013)

I've seen one that was all white apart from one ear. The woman who bred it to show with was so disgusted that she gave it to her granddaughter, but heck the game little thing can hunt with the best so who cares, I guess!


----------



## Fools Motto (27 January 2013)

I've seen a few who have been had the mis-fortune of having ''bad splodges'', but saying that, not many if you take away the colour and look at the type.

Back in the early 90's I had a 13,2 pony, who was badly marked and had a big head - or was it a short neck which made her colour look worse! Anyway, she was a good pony, but definitely didn't get the 'colour' right!  (and she sounded like a donkey when she neighed!!)


----------



## ester (27 January 2013)

nature got it right, they don't have the best camouflage


----------



## Crazycob06 (27 January 2013)

http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y439/123cob1/image_zpsa79d74f6.jpg

3rd time lucky!

So would she be considered coloured? I know I sound silly but I've had people saying different things and I'm new to horse ownership!lol!


----------



## Dizzydancer (27 January 2013)

I would class her as coloured. I know a couple of blue and whites that have grayed out over the years.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (27 January 2013)

Crazycob; at the moment, yes, but she's greying out so there'll come a point where you won't be able to see her original markings.


----------



## Crazycob06 (27 January 2013)

Oh! I didn't think about her greying out! That's a shame, I love her markings! She is only 6! I hope she doesn't loose them too soon!


----------



## Littlelegs (27 January 2013)

I've met some with less than lovely confo that fooled people into believing they were well put together, purely because they had lovely markings. 
  Also the most unattractive horse I've ever met was a coloured cob x tb. It had a humongous cob head with roman nose, full beard & tash. Long thin tb neck. Very long in the back with tb quarters but huge cobby shoulders. Short legs with chunky cob joints, but narrow tb canon bones, & very long sloping, but wide pasterns. And even temperament wise it combined the less desireable stereotypical aspects of both. Eg bolshy & backwards thinking, but easily spooked, when it would then remain stressed for ages. Also had cob like tendency to walk through fences etc, with a more tb like quality of injuring itself doing so. It really was neither use nor ornament, but had 'pretty' markings.


----------



## risky business (27 January 2013)

There not really my type full stop  so markings don't have a lot of meaning to me. 

Iv only ever really seen a few coloureds that iv liked but each to there own.


----------



## Starzaan (27 January 2013)

I'm quite picky about coloureds... I like minimal white, ideally no white at all on the face, and I love nice white legs. In my opinion (totally biased) my youngster was the MOST beautiful coloured in the world. He was marked in exactly the way I like them, and was essentially, perfect. 



















I like most coloured horses, but I would only own one with minimal white.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (27 January 2013)

I have seen a fair few ugly coloureds. I don't like cobs full stop though, no matter what colour they are (sorry- personal preference!). 
Saying that, my girls a coloured and I don't think she's ugly, wall eye and all!! She is a WB type though. (Rubbish pic, on phone so can't get a confo pic!)


----------



## Natch (27 January 2013)

I have seen a few where their markings make their conformation look terrible


----------



## zoon (27 January 2013)

Yep - nature does get it wrong -


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 January 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Sorry folks but in a long career I horses I have only met one I loved and even then was what a pity he's coloured .
I don't get why people love them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one not a fan of coloureds, palaminos or roans give me nice bay anyday although I am partial to a nice dun. Sorry. Just as well we are not all the same though or we wouldn't have such a lovely range of different types and colours, now that would be boring!


----------



## zoon (27 January 2013)

Yep - nature does get it wrong -


----------



## Enfys (27 January 2013)

I don't think it is just patterning on coloureds, some solid horses have the most unfortunate blazes. 

I have a palomino colt, lovely little chap, going to make a great horse, but every single time I look at him I think "Gah, you have a twisted nose" because his blaze runs down the side of his face into one nostril.


----------



## zoon (27 January 2013)

No idea why that posted twice - sorry!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

I have to ask what is he called?


----------



## tomspride (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous. 






Click to expand...

Most coloureds are gorgeous but I'm sorry, that is one ugly horse


----------



## 3Beasties (27 January 2013)

Starzaan said:



			I'm quite picky about coloureds... I like minimal white, ideally no white at all on the face, and I love nice white legs. In my opinion (totally biased) my youngster was the MOST beautiful coloured in the world. He was marked in exactly the way I like them, and was essentially, perfect. 



















I like most coloured horses, but I would only own one with minimal white.
		
Click to expand...

He is the type of coloured I like, I also don't like lots of white.

My mare is similar, I think she's beautiful (but then I would as she's mine  ) and has enough white but not too much!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

That's so bad it's good.


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 January 2013)

i only like coloureds that are predominantly 'colour' and not white. I dont like blue & whites either. I see a lot of coloureds by the artist that i like, mainly black or bay with a small amount of white - they are smart. Another must for me on a coloured is a dark head with not a lot of white and if it has a dark tail, even better.

that said , asthetics arent everything and my little mini is coloured exactly as i say i dont like but she has the best temperament ever!


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

lol 

im not fussed either way tbh, i do prefer tricoloureds or skewbalds though


----------



## forever broke (27 January 2013)

http://m32.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jaspersmam/n600476881_2614141_274965.jpg.html?o=5

http://m32.photobucket.com/albumvie...882_600476881_8955185_4632811_n.jpg.html?o=16

This is my coloured. I personally love his markings and two wall eyes but I know a lot of people dont like it, causes a few raised eyebrows when he wins coloured classes at local shows as well!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 January 2013)

tomspride said:



			Most coloureds are gorgeous but I'm sorry, that is one ugly horse 

Click to expand...

You're going to fit right in here!


----------



## Vanner (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

ROFL!!!!!!!!  that is brilliant!!!!!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 January 2013)

I think mine has perfect markings but then I would say that!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 January 2013)

forever broke said:



http://m32.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jaspersmam/n600476881_2614141_274965.jpg.html?o=5

http://m32.photobucket.com/albumvie...882_600476881_8955185_4632811_n.jpg.html?o=16

This is my coloured. I personally love his markings and two wall eyes but I know a lot of people dont like it, causes a few raised eyebrows when he wins coloured classes at local shows as well!
		
Click to expand...

I bet it does but he's a lovely stamp of a horse.


----------



## Btomkins (27 January 2013)

Ok so technically cheating here as he's not officially a coloured but a pb appaloosa but here's my boy...

I thin he's gorgeous but I'm biased, and I know plenty of people that have/would call him ugly because of his markings.

Each to their own I say


----------



## mandwhy (27 January 2013)

I'm not a big fan, don't like wall eyes and I like markings not to be really asymmetrical or it creates sort of optical illusions around the face! A lot of them have big ugly heads too. I do like those minimal white sporty coloureds you get though! I obviously don't have anything against the type I describe and have no defence for my tastes I'm afraid! Also dislike cremellos and pink skin, I am a bit mean possibly...


----------



## Btomkins (27 January 2013)

Whoops sorry the image is so large, not sure how to downsize...help anyone?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 January 2013)

Starzaan, Broadford Queen and 3Beasties - your skewbalds are lovely.


----------



## Quadro (27 January 2013)

I dont like them at all. Have rarely seen one i find attractive. I would go out of my way not to buy them, also most are bred for their colour not performance.
Q


----------



## Paint Me Proud (27 January 2013)

My gelding has a lot more white than colour so i know he isnt to everyones taste but boy is he handsome to me!







I have used this photo before as an example of a horse whose markings really dont do it any favours. Far to 'busy' IMO.


----------



## SillySausage (27 January 2013)

Yes, and sometimes they are very wrong! Most likely because many of them are just bred for their colour and not their type or performance records (I know - mine is such a case!)

My first coloured was an extremely safe cobby type, when I was about 12/13 years old. He was by no means beautiful, although I don't believe he was 'ugly'. However, he was bought because he was safe, sturdy and reliable. His colour was not a consideration and he was no show pony!






My current horse was very successful at county show level before I had him (I believe he won the Yorkshire Show though this means nothing to me). However, I wouldn't consider him to have had the best conformation. I often wonder whether his markings cancelled out his weaker points. I do however think he is what I would class as attractive, and he was bred for his colour alone (his breeder told me this).


----------



## tomspride (27 January 2013)

Paint Me Proud said:



			My gelding has a lot more white than colour so i know he isnt to everyones taste but boy is he handsome to me!







I have used this photo before as an example of a horse whose markings really dont do it any favours. Far to 'busy' IMO.






Click to expand...

Your gelding is gorgeous


----------



## angelish (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

thats priceless  is he yours ? do people noticed , i could have done with him/her this morning in one of my showing classes he/she would have cheered me right up  

i'm another that likes coloreds with not too much white , this is mine


----------



## Vanner (27 January 2013)

This is my boy ....







Must be honest I was never a hairy cob person, preferring the finer Araby types. But I am a complete convert, and besides it is so boring being part of the bay mare brigade .. a least my hairy coloured cob is individual!


----------



## supagran (27 January 2013)

Crazycob06 said:



http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y439/123cob1/image_zpsa79d74f6.jpg

3rd time lucky!

So would she be considered coloured? I know I sound silly but I've had people saying different things and I'm new to horse ownership!lol!
		
Click to expand...

Would definitely class as a coloured with CHAPS, but I agree may well grey out as she gets older.


----------



## mynutmeg (27 January 2013)

I really like my coloureds however I have definately seen some that were very strangely put together and not very nice at all


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

Vanner said:



			Must be honest I was never a hairy cob person, preferring the finer Araby types. But I am a complete convert, and besides it is so boring being part of the bay mare brigade .. a least my hairy coloured cob is individual!
		
Click to expand...

i agree about the bays! when i was younger and had my first pony i vowed never to have one as there was so many of them, i think there was more of them than any other colour at the RS i used to help out at. but now i have my own haha, but he goes almost gold in the summer!


----------



## gwniver (27 January 2013)

my boy is beautiful


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 January 2013)

Far too many coloureds are bred because of the colour and I've seen some seriously ugly ones!! Mine, of course, is amazing!


----------



## AMW (27 January 2013)

Have judged some coloured classes, you get placing worked out in your head then ask them to change the rein and its like a whole new class lol 
IMO some coloureds wouldnt be in a show ring if it wasnt for the fact they were coloured. I like them to be a type and try to visualise if they were whole coloured as markings can confuse conformation.
I have a yearling filly who happens to be coloured, I like her markings AND her type so Im pretty happy with her at the moment. (in my avator)


----------



## R.A.H (27 January 2013)

My coloured at the moment is looking like an ugly duckling lol






But hopefully in the summer he will go back to looking like the handsome horse I now is under all that hair







Very sorry if they are huge I'm on my phone


----------



## Starzaan (27 January 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Starzaan, Broadford Queen and 3Beasties - your skewbalds are lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he was a very special boy. I lost him, aged just six, in November, and I'm still heartbroken. But, I am very proud to have had such a stunning horse. 

All these minimal white beasties are GORGEOUS! (I'm very sorry to those with more white...not my cup of tea, but all still beautiful). 3Beasties, I've been drooling over your mare for a while now!


----------



## only_me (27 January 2013)

I think billy is beautiful and very nicely marked!


----------



## Starzaan (27 January 2013)

R.A.H said:



			My coloured at the moment is looking like an ugly duckling lol






But hopefully in the summer he will go back to looking like the handsome horse I now is under all that hair







Very sorry if they are huge I'm on my phone
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting - having glanced at the hairy photo I thought "ooh, not for me", but then, on seeing the summer photo did a real double take. He's a lovely stamp of a horse - he's got a gorgeous head. How funny that hair can make such a difference!


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

R.A.H your boy looks like a teeny baby in the first pic haha, what a fluffy boy!


----------



## only_me (27 January 2013)

On phone so can't edit - billy is most Definately a LW hunter/eventer type even though he is mostly tb an coloured!


----------



## R.A.H (27 January 2013)

The first photo was taken last week in the snow and the second photo was taken last June/July. He is only a baby he will be 2 in April.


----------



## Rowreach (27 January 2013)

I've one on the yard that has hideous markings, a white face and blue eyes and is really unappealing to look at.  However, he has the sweetest nicest temperament, is lovely to ride, and has the most amazing paces, so who cares really?  Shame he's not a solid colour though


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

R.A.H said:



			The first photo was taken last week in the snow and the second photo was taken last June/July. He is only a baby he will be 2 in April.
		
Click to expand...

hes lovely


----------



## Lexie81 (27 January 2013)

I like a smart coloured warmblood (skewbald!) And I do have a rather scrummy Dun New Forest pony! Before we had him I'd never really thought about dun's but now I love them!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 January 2013)

Soz! I don't like coloureds! Really not my cup of tea! I am really fussy about white markings on solid coloured horses aswell.

I can tolerate a coloured if they are piebald or a very dark brown skewbald that is mostly the dark colour. Head has to be dark as does rear end. White legs I don't mind so much if they are even. preferably no wall or white eyes. 

As for the grey/blue & whites - I prefer them when they are 20 odd and pure white by that stage.


----------



## DressageCob (27 January 2013)

I prefer the skewbalds to piebalds. And I don't particularly like the non-cobby type coloureds. They just look wrong to me. I also prefer the ones with more white than colour.

But I would take any pattern of colour on a horse than the same horse in bay. I really don't like solid bay.


----------



## skint1 (27 January 2013)

I've always liked duns/buckskins too, but I own a bay, a chestnut and am hoping to buy my loan mare who is a piebald.  As others have said, when I look at a coloured horse I try and imagine if they'd be as attractive in a solid colour, but as I generally prefer solid coloured horse. 

In terms of breeding I think that a horse should first and foremost be bred to be useful and colour should be secondary, I think disaster happens when colour becomes the main aim of a breeding programme.

Now of course I think my mare  is beautiful, and she's got really comfy paces and a superb temperament so whoever bred and trained her I think knew what they were doing. In her passport it says she's an ISH so I presume she's some kind of coloured draft x TB and apparently she competed at eventing and showjumping at a decent level, also did hunting and was a lesson horse so she has been pretty handy all her life. She is also very clever. 

Of course she's older now and you can see she's had a hard life and she's overweight, been working on that for both of our weights and I think we're both slimmer than when this was taken in November


----------



## R.A.H (27 January 2013)

Skint1 I think your is lovely  she sounds like she is a good alrounder


----------



## nic85 (27 January 2013)

Im not particularly fussed on coloureds, Im a bit 'Meh'. I rather a TB/WB type than a hairy cob...I dont do hairy cobs I hog hairy cobs 

I bought my girl for peanuts as she was by a coloured stallion and looks like this


----------



## tonitot (27 January 2013)

I like coloureds but there are plenty I look at and think are ugly, I dont like too much white or big white faces, just dont do it for me! Im also funny about socks on solid colour horses, I like no socks, two socks but only if theyre level and both on the back feet, or four socks so long as theyre level. I dont know why but I've always been fussy about them, luckily my girl doesnt have any socks


----------



## coffeeandabagel (27 January 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5514&pictureid=20974

My old boy Aaron was by Oberon - and I have liked all of the ones by him that I have seen. In fact there was a scrummy mare by him for sale last month - but I just couldn't afford her at the moment.

I have seen ugly coloureds - not too keen on wall eyes


----------



## muffinino (27 January 2013)

tomspride said:



			Most coloureds are gorgeous but I'm sorry, that is one ugly horse 

Click to expand...

How rude!


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 January 2013)

I was looking for a 15hh+ over 5 year old MUST BE SOLID COLOURED  TBx type and a friend found this advertised aged 2 and half and standing at 13.2hh  - I bought her and the best thing I've ever done - she's absolutely fantastic - she's will be 4 in May and is proving to be a real lovely sort. 

When I brought her home in November 2011 aged 2.5






About to win her in-hand youngstock class aged 3 years 4 months





and





She is now 14hh and still bum high.


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

holly hocks she is lovely, what a sweet face


----------



## Spring Feather (27 January 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			You're going to fit right in here!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they just!  I almost splurted my Dr Pepper out of my mouth as I was already quietly chuckling before I read that post.

Some 'coloureds' are pretty, some are ghastly ugly beggars imo.  I come from Paint-land so I see lots of APHAs around here, I own some myself.  I find the ugliest ones are the ones with full white heads and only minimal splodges of colour on their body, with solid white legs.  Those are just not for me.  At. All.  Solid coloured bodies with minimal white can look amazing and some of the patterns are unique.  My APHAs are all minimal white, all have 4 white stockings along with blazes or stars and with some white on the body but not much.


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 January 2013)

weesophz said:



			holly hocks she is lovely, what a sweet face
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - she is very cheeky but in a nice way - but she has the most enormous ears you've ever seen - I'm hoping she'll grow into them!


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

My coloureds are completely different but I like the both they both have a job and were bred for a reason not colour..

There are nice and awful of coloureds and solids its personal preference

However I would never tell someone their horse was ugly... its each to their own and there is more to a horse than its patches it might be fantastic at its job  






  Paddy 5 yrs






 Spring at 2.5yrs


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

said it before and will say it again, springy i LOVE paddy


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

weesophz said:



			said it before and will say it again, springy i LOVE paddy 

Click to expand...

Most people love him  bless him he is a dude


----------



## m1stify (27 January 2013)

they are all beautiful, don't know how anyone can call an animal ugly!


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Most people love him  bless him he is a dude
		
Click to expand...

he certainly is, handsome big lad!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 January 2013)

As I said earlier, I really don't like coloureds one iota.

That being said, Starzaan's, Broadford Queen's and 3Beasties would catch my eye if I was looking to buy again.


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			As I said earlier, I really don't like coloureds one iota.

That being said, Starzaan's, Broadford Queen's and 3Beasties would catch my eye if I was looking to buy again.
		
Click to expand...



Hmmp huffed!!

No peanut butter for you


----------



## jessamess (27 January 2013)

Hmmm it's a tricky one

Living by the line- "a good horse is never a bad colour" is something you have to remind your self often- especially if you find your self standing in the middle of the show ring (especially at a local show  ) 

but then again you spend 23 hours a day not riding your horse so for me you've got to have something that looks nice hanging over the stable door... 

I do like colours but am very particular, even markings, dark heads, dark tails and even socks are a must!!!! 

but then I am particular/fussy about many things  don't like blue eyes, white heads, mad cow eyes (whites of eyes showing), cremellos, pink noses, spotties haha

I've very much a solid coloured horse with no white feet and minimal white on face type of person  haha 

but then that is boring  as long and an 'ugly' horse has a loving owner thats all that matters  hehe


----------



## Copperpot (27 January 2013)

I don't really like coloureds tbh, but I do like Paddy! 

If they have minimal white I prefer them.


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I don't really like coloureds tbh, but I do like Paddy! 

If they have minimal white I prefer them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (27 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Hmmp huffed!!

No peanut butter for you 



Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry Springy! 

I do think yours is very nice for his type, just not my cup of tea that's all!


----------



## [59668] (27 January 2013)

Tomspride how dare you say that about my horse. You know nothing about me or him. I would never call a horse ugly. For your information my wonderful lad has taken me from being too terrified to ride to hunter trials. He's had cancer and survived. He is my soul mate and a total dude. I can put kids on him bareback or jump a metre. For all these reasons he is beautiful.


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh I'm sorry Springy! 

I do think yours is very nice for his type, just not my cup of tea that's all!  

Click to expand...

hmmm maybe will allow a SMALL spoon!!! lol


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Tomspride how dare you say that about my horse. You know nothing about me or him. I would never call a horse ugly. For your information my wonderful lad has taken me from being too terrified to ride to hunter trials. He's had cancer and survived. He is my soul mate and a total dude. I can put kids on him bareback or jump a metre. For all these reasons he is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Here here


----------



## Moomin1 (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Tomspride how dare you say that about my horse. You know nothing about me or him. I would never call a horse ugly. For your information my wonderful lad has taken me from being too terrified to ride to hunter trials. He's had cancer and survived. He is my soul mate and a total dude. I can put kids on him bareback or jump a metre. For all these reasons he is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

TTDT, I am a pretty upfront person, and am not afraid to speak the truth on here or in RL.  I don't think your boy is a nice looking boy, no.  I do however, think it was incredibly rude and hurtful of Tomspride to say so publicly and bluntly.

I also think that given your description of him, and the way he has restored your confidence and looked after children then he certainly is worth his weight in gold and no wonder you love him.


----------



## Zebedee (27 January 2013)

Crazycob06 said:



			Oh! I didn't think about her greying out! That's a shame, I love her markings! She is only 6! I hope she doesn't loose them too soon!
		
Click to expand...

Make sure she is shown as being blue & white on her passport as many insurance companies exclude melanoma clover for greys in the small print ! (Happened to friends of mine who were able to prove their horse was blue & white not grey)


----------



## devonlass (27 January 2013)

Have never understood the attraction or popularity TBH.I like some of the more sport horse types that have less white and are more evenly marked (some very pretty ones in the pics on here),and have even seen the odd coloured cob that impressed me,but generally not a fan.

Really don't like big white faces,lot's of white on body or hogged manes,not too keen on wall eyes either so tends to rule out most coloureds for me.


----------



## Gingerwitch (27 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			TTDT, I am a pretty upfront person, and am not afraid to speak the truth on here or in RL.  I don't think your boy is a nice looking boy, no.  I do however, think it was incredibly rude and hurtful of Tomspride to say so publicly and bluntly.

I also think that given your description of him, and the way he has restored your confidence and looked after children then he certainly is worth his weight in gold and no wonder you love him. 

Click to expand...

The vast majority of your posts are rude and hurtful so your in good company then aren't you


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

*gets out the popcorn*


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 January 2013)

Big Fuzzy (RIP last Sept) was a well marked 15.2 piebald 

Tiny Fuzzy is a 'panda marked' piebald - front & rear are black, with a wide belt of white 

NH, through no fault of his own is also coloured - I didnt really choose him   he just happened to be here to do a job. (which he cannot do as am still getting over the broken leg I did on the day he arrived  )

Anyways, all of them have/had dark eyes, none hogged either  I can see where the little stinkers are when I arrive at the gate - no escaping notice when you are half & half colour


----------



## tallyho! (27 January 2013)

I think with coloureds it's a case of "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" as I can never say I love them or hate them.

Some I think are stunning, others I wouldn't look twice at. 

Same goes for any other horse I am afraid to say. I hate some greys, I love others. Some gingers look weasel eyed, others don't. Some bays look boring, some look stunning.

The whole package matters more I think.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 January 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			The vast majority of your posts are rude and hurtful so your in good company then aren't you
		
Click to expand...

Still bitter GW?!


----------



## Honey08 (27 January 2013)

tallyho! said:



			I think with coloureds it's a case of "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" as I can never say I love them or hate them.

Some I think are stunning, others I wouldn't look twice at. 

Same goes for any other horse I am afraid to say. I hate some greys, I love others. Some gingers look weasel eyed, others don't. Some bays look boring, some look stunning.

The whole package matters more I think.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, the ones I have liked on here were the ones that are "my type" and would be  the same if all the horse on here were bay or grey etc.

I think it is* really *rude to say to someone that their horse is ugly.  Think it, but there is no need to say it.

Re the blue and white fading, I was on a yard where there was a grey called Patch.  I always thought it a strange name until I saw her bath it one day, and you could see the difference in skin colour underneath, and where the horse used to be coloured.


----------



## PingPongPony (27 January 2013)

I like coloureds, non of them are the same, they're always different. I do dislike bays though, its personal prefference and i would not own one, even if it ticked every other box, i would rather search for another year or 2 to find the right horse. However, i wouldn't tell someone that their horse is ugly, its rude, just like you wouldn't tell someone that their child is ugly! I don't like to lie though so when the owner says ''isn't he/she beautiful?!'' i just smile, i don't want to agree because its not what i think but i dont want to hurt their feelings


----------



## Crumpet (27 January 2013)

I've seen some stinkers, but that said with plenty of work, unless conformation is terrible, most horses can be improved. If it does the job then I couldn't give two hoots what colour it is. Our lad is a blue and white, with tons of white and I must admit when I saw him I thought, what a lovely stamp he is, swiftly followed by, he's going to be a ****** to keep clean. I still bought him though, and if he was solid grey, I still would have bought him.


----------



## noodle_ (27 January 2013)

i didnt do coloureds but find myself inposession off one....

shes quite pretty


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			i didnt do coloureds but find myself inposession off one....

shes quite pretty 






Click to expand...



Ahhh she is lovely


----------



## pip_dog (27 January 2013)

I woul never of bought a coloured. No particular reason. Just like bays and blacks. Then I saw sandy. And thought she was ever so pretty. But I am biased haha


----------



## noodle_ (27 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Ahhh she is lovely 

Click to expand...

thanks 

i still dont *do* coloureds as such (meaing i will never have another) ive given up trying to keep her clean

id like to bath her legs and get her gleaming.....but wtf is the point!?! 



shes two now by the way  and looks a lot nicer/marking wise and even since the £do i sell her thread.........i do actually quite like her i guesss


----------



## LollyDolly (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Tomspride how dare you say that about my horse. You know nothing about me or him. I would never call a horse ugly. For your information my wonderful lad has taken me from being too terrified to ride to hunter trials. He's had cancer and survived. He is my soul mate and a total dude. I can put kids on him bareback or jump a metre. For all these reasons he is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...




[59668] said:



			Oh! In that case sorry and don't you agree he's gorgeous?!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry TTDT but to be fair it seems like you are desperately fishing for compliments for your boy and trying to shove your opinion upon other people when really everyone likes different things. Do I like your boy? Sorry but no, he has 'pig' eyes (technical term for it before people start jumping down my throat!)

Take a look at my horse in my signature, now you can imagine the comments I get about him! Some people love him, some people hate him but that's ok. The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same thing.

Yes, my boy does have eyes that make him look like a goat. But that's alright, I've always liked goats .


----------



## Flame_ (27 January 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			Sorry TTDT but to be fair it seems like you are desperately fishing for compliments for your boy and trying to shove your opinion upon other people when really everyone likes different things. Do I like your boy? Sorry but no, he has 'pig' eyes (technical term for it before people start jumping down my throat!)

Take a look at my horse in my signature, now you can imagine the comments I get about him! Some people love him, some people hate him but that's ok. The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same thing.

Yes, my boy does have eyes that make him look like a goat. But that's alright, I've always liked goats .
		
Click to expand...

Well said LollyDolly. I was trying to come up with a way of saying that without sounding a total cow and I would have failed. 

ETA and fwiw, I like your perlino, I can't see the goat resemblance.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

I think mine is mostly pretty but she can look ugly on occasion, more to do with being young and gangly than her colour tho. I hate blue eyes and would not have even viewed her if I knew she had one so luckily I didn't realise she did til I got there!  I like hers I have to say. 








And who couldn't love Titchy!


----------



## weesophz (27 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I think mine is mostly pretty but she can look ugly on occasion, more to do with being young and gangly than her colour tho. I hate blue eyes and would not have even viewed her if I knew she had one so luckily I didn't realise she did til I got there!  I like hers I have to say. 






Click to expand...

i love her, her eyes are so pretty, they look a darker blue than most wall eyes ive seen


----------



## JennyNZ (27 January 2013)

Beauty is definately in the eye of the beholder.

And why is it important that people you don't know from Adam like your horse? 

It would be a boring world if we all loved the same thing !


----------



## LollyDolly (27 January 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Well said LollyDolly. I was trying to come up with a way of saying that without sounding a total cow and I would have failed. 

ETA and fwiw, I like your perlino, I can't see the goat resemblance.
		
Click to expand...

Haha aww thanks!!  You should see him at the minute though, his head is about 80% beard!



FfionWinnie said:



			I think mine is mostly pretty but she can look ugly on occasion, more to do with being young and gangly than her colour tho. I hate blue eyes and would not have even viewed her if I knew she had one so luckily I didn't realise she did til I got there!  I like hers I have to say.
		
Click to expand...

Ffion you take that back, her blue eye is gorgeous and it really suits her!


----------



## Delicious_D (27 January 2013)

tomspride said:



			Most coloureds are gorgeous but I'm sorry, that is one ugly horse 

Click to expand...

Actually, he is the most lovely, honest and gentle horse ive ever had the pleasure of meeting.

If you dont have something nice to say about someones pride and joy, dont comment. The thread really wont be a worse place without your judgement!


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			Haha aww thanks!!  You should see him at the minute though, his head is about 80% beard!



Ffion you take that back, her blue eye is gorgeous and it really suits her! 

Click to expand...

Lol I said I like hers!  I mean I wouldn't have viewed therefore wouldn't have bought the crabby wee witch had I known!

In the advert I could only see the brown eye in the pic, but I watched the vid of her and was SURE I saw the other eye was brown as well so I didn't even ask!


----------



## smellsofhorse (27 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

That is hilarous!

Whats his name, Richard, as in Dick?!

has that picture been photoshopped?!


----------



## Copperpot (27 January 2013)

A horse can still be good at its job and have a lovely temperament and be ugly! It's just someone opinion based purely on looks. 

Some people may think my horses are ugly. Some may not. 

I've met beautiful horses who were horrible as a person and ugly horses who were fab to be around. 

I probably wouldn't tell someone to their face that their horse was ugly thou.


----------



## twisteddiamond (27 January 2013)

this is my OHs little guy, i think he is lovely


----------



## noodle_ (27 January 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Well said LollyDolly. I was trying to come up with a way of saying that without sounding a total cow and I would have failed. 

ETA and fwiw, I like your perlino, I can't see the goat resemblance.
		
Click to expand...




LollyDolly said:



			Sorry TTDT but to be fair it seems like you are desperately fishing for compliments for your boy and trying to shove your opinion upon other people when really everyone likes different things. Do I like your boy? Sorry but no, he has 'pig' eyes (technical term for it before people start jumping down my throat!)

Take a look at my horse in my signature, now you can imagine the comments I get about him! Some people love him, some people hate him but that's ok. The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same thing.

Yes, my boy does have eyes that make him look like a goat. But that's alright, I've always liked goats .
		
Click to expand...




agreed...........

except the goat comments !!!! no way i really like him!! 




FfionWinnie said:



			I think mine is mostly pretty but she can look ugly on occasion, more to do with being young and gangly than her colour tho. I hate blue eyes and would not have even viewed her if I knew she had one so luckily I didn't realise she did til I got there!  I like hers I have to say. 








And who couldn't love Titchy!








Click to expand...



ohmygod............ i need a titchy!!!!!!!


i lurve shetlands!! and if i wasnt 5'7 i would have one and do dressage on it! !


----------



## Pigeon (27 January 2013)

I've seen photos of coloureds with patches in the shape of naughty things. Surely that's unfortunate?


----------



## showpony (27 January 2013)

I wasn't the biggest fan of Coloured horses before I bought my 4YO!!!
However most of the reasons I was adverse to Coloured horses was the general mis-conception that that most people take as in look at a coloured  horse & think a " gypsy horse" & look at  as a " second class citizen " in the world of horses.

Couple of pics of my Mare from today - tbh she stood out next to all the Bays & greys   Each to their own though everyone has different tastes


----------



## [59668] (27 January 2013)

Ok. That's me gone now then. How hurtful you are. Feel good inside now do you?


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			ohmygod............ i need a titchy!!!!!!!


i lurve shetlands!! and if i wasnt 5'7 i would have one and do dressage on it! !

Click to expand...

Lol I am 5ft7 so my solution was to have a child to put on him 

Haven't you seen his threads, he is the new HHO mascot . You are in a queue of about 500 followers who want him lolol

Got him on the Friday, chucked my daughter on bareback that afternoon, introduced tack on the Friday night, hacked him out over the weekend, took him to Pony club on the Monday night. He is a superstar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h_-QOvaM8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipDaXMLLVSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpVw3V4qruE


----------



## showpony (27 January 2013)

???


----------



## holeymoley (27 January 2013)

Hmmm ... Should I post a photo of my lovely boy ...


----------



## Delicious_D (27 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Ok. That's me gone now then. How hurtful you are. Feel good inside now do you?
		
Click to expand...

Don't rise to it hun. They dont understand the incredible journey the two of you have shared. I love your beautiful boy. Some people might not believe him to be beautiful, but he has a wonderful personality and an honest horse for even the most nervous of passengers!

I wish i had a horse like him, one where i didnt have to worry and could turn a hoof to anything. Instead i have a very smart warmblood who cannot be ridden. Shame on everyone who judges a horse simply by its loos. I see horses on here who people call smart etc....beauty IS in the eye of the beholder but i am hardly going to post about 'You horse belongs in Tesco's' am i?

Sometimes i wonder why people bother posting and dont just step away from the keyboard instead of write something hurtful about someones pride and joy!


----------



## holeymoley (27 January 2013)

I would never call someone else's horse ugly. That's shocking. I know plenty of horses that aren't my type because of their type and their down right rudeness but I'd never offend anyone by saying they're ugly. What suits one person doesn't suit another.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Lol I am 5ft7 so my solution was to have a child to put on him 

Haven't you seen his threads, he is the new HHO mascot . You are in a queue of about 500 followers who want him lolol

Got him on the Friday, chucked my daughter on bareback that afternoon, introduced tack on the Friday night, hacked him out over the weekend, took him to Pony club on the Monday night. He is a superstar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h_-QOvaM8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipDaXMLLVSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpVw3V4qruE

Click to expand...

Can we some some more photo's/videos of titchy when you have time to make some and post another thread please.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			Can we some some more photo's/videos of titchy when you have time to make some and post another thread please.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see him in the snow?  He hasn't been ridden for a fortnight as it was a bit tricky for him...








Pony club again tomorrow night tho so hoping to go for a wee hack in the morning just to remind him about being a riding pony and trundle off to that at night so will try to get some good pics


----------



## tomspride (28 January 2013)

I believe in honesty

I know some of you will agree that the horse in question isn't beautiful looking, but not many will say what they really think.

I take on board everything about his personality and his struggles, he sounds wonderful but all that doesn't make him 'pretty'


----------



## noodle_ (28 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Lol I am 5ft7 so my solution was to have a child to put on him 

Haven't you seen his threads, he is the new HHO mascot . You are in a queue of about 500 followers who want him lolol

Got him on the Friday, chucked my daughter on bareback that afternoon, introduced tack on the Friday night, hacked him out over the weekend, took him to Pony club on the Monday night. He is a superstar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h_-QOvaM8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipDaXMLLVSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpVw3V4qruE

Click to expand...



omg he is adorable!!!!!


is he a mini shet??


few friends have standard shets - they are so cute but so naughty!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (28 January 2013)

Tomspride. Everyone has the right to an opinion, but not the right to upset others with your opinion. Whether you think he is pretty or not, that's your opinion. TTDT clearly likes him, why make such snide comments and believe to be telling the truth?


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			omg he is adorable!!!!!


is he a mini shet??


few friends have standard shets - they are so cute but so naughty!!! 

Click to expand...

Yes he is. We had a standard who died really suddenly at the end of last year, Titchy is a wee guy but he has more than filled a big hole. He had never been ridden before we got him but was a much loved pet and had been everywhere (including his owners daughters wedding!).  He is very nice especially for a Shet. Doesn't like being tied up and paws the ground but that's about all I can fault him over so not bad going is it!


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2013)

I'm sure some might say this chap is ugly-I don't care.  He has a bit of a piggy eye that I'm not keen on, don't like his pink nose much either.  Handsome is as handsome does and all that.   He is a fabulous colour though, never seen one like it before.  It doesn't show up on photos sadly. He looks grey, when his belly and patches on his neck are white and the coloured bits are chocolate brown and silver roan.  His tail sparkles.  He's a life size My Little Pony


----------



## noodle_ (28 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes he is. We had a standard who died really suddenly at the end of last year, Titchy is a wee guy but he has more than filled a big hole. He had never been ridden before we got him but was a much loved pet and had been everywhere (including his owners daughters wedding!).  He is very nice especially for a Shet. Doesn't like being tied up and paws the ground but that's about all I can fault him over so not bad going is it!
		
Click to expand...

fab... so he is a mini, therefore fit in a special delivery box to my address???   

thats lovely - wish i had ponies as a kid - i had to wait till i was 15 to get a horse (16hh)....ad now im 25 i have a 14.2 pony.........think its the wrong way round........wonder if by the time im 40 i will have my shetland!?


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			fab... so he is a mini, therefore fit in a special delivery box to my address???   

thats lovely - wish i had ponies as a kid - i had to wait till i was 15 to get a horse (16hh)....ad now im 25 i have a 14.2 pony.........think its the wrong way round........wonder if by the time im 40 i will have my shetland!? 

Click to expand...

Lol mine are shrinking too . Amber is 14.1 (technically a horse tho!)


----------



## winkles (28 January 2013)

Ooh you bunch of horse racists!

















Having a 'coloured' horse that is essentially bay with a splodge makes it a reject bay with a splodge, not a coloured, but I would never not buy a horse because it looked a bit mank or was a reject bay with a splodge. I think everyone's horses are laaavley.

*Tongue-in-cheek alert*


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2013)

I will have you know my mare is a bay dun tobiano, so NER. Reject, I ask you!


----------



## winkles (28 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I will have you know my mare is a bay dun tobiano, so NER. Reject, I ask you! 

Click to expand...

Nah yours is a proper one!

This however: http://www.hobgoblins-stud.com/image/diddicoymain.jpg

Reject. Bay.


----------



## Springy (28 January 2013)

winkles said:



			Nah yours is a proper one!

This however: http://www.hobgoblins-stud.com/image/diddicoymain.jpg

Reject. Bay.



Click to expand...

So do i have a reject black? (paddy)


----------



## winkles (28 January 2013)

Springy said:



			So do i have a reject black? (paddy)
		
Click to expand...

If he's the one in your sig then he looks proper enough to me.

I'm very much enjoying my role as self-declared "Colour Inspector, Rejects Officer". I feel a bit like Magnum PI's overzealous secretary  *bustles*


----------



## Springy (28 January 2013)

winkles said:



			If he's the one in your sig then he looks proper enough to me.

I'm very much enjoying my role as self-declared "Colour Inspector, Rejects Officer". I feel a bit like Magnum PI's overzealous secretary  *bustles*
		
Click to expand...

No not her that's Spring scroll back for Paddy pics....


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (28 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Did you see him in the snow?  He hasn't been ridden for a fortnight as it was a bit tricky for him...








Click to expand...

Awwww so cute


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

tomspride said:



			I believe in honesty

I know some of you will agree that the horse in question isn't beautiful looking, but not many will say what they really think.

I take on board everything about his personality and his struggles, he sounds wonderful but all that doesn't make him 'pretty'
		
Click to expand...

And, er, that doesn't make you polite! Your original post was extremely rude.  Clearly, he is someone's pride and joy, he sounds like a wonderful beastie (pretty darn gorgeous too IMHO) and no doubt has manners better than some people! Yes, of course he may not be your type, but sometimes a little tact doesn't go astray and certain opinions are best kept to yourself.

Some lovely horses here, a few I have drooled over from signatures already! love coloureds for being unique, but agree that markings can detract from conformation. I will post a photo of my black tobiano tomorrow, when I am more awake.
.


----------



## winkles (28 January 2013)

Springy said:



			No not her that's Spring scroll back for Paddy pics....
		
Click to expand...

I think you can get away with it. Spring cancels him out


----------



## Springy (28 January 2013)

winkles said:



			I think you can get away with it. Spring cancels him out 

Click to expand...

Pmsl 

Ying yang horses lol


----------



## Moomin1 (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			And, er, that doesn't make you polite! Your original post was extremely rude.  Clearly, he is someone's pride and joy, he sounds like a wonderful beastie (pretty darn gorgeous too IMHO) and no doubt has manners better than some people! Yes, of course he may not be your type, but some opinions are best kept to yourself!
.
		
Click to expand...

But in a way, why can't someone make a comment on here about whether they find another's horse attractive, given that it is put as nicely as possible?

I agree that poster was too blunt to start with.

But, thinking about it, the horses themselves don't know the difference, so why not comment on what people think is 'attractive' with regards horses?


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

One word - manners! Forums are about discussion and being honest, but it's nice to be nice! Perhaps just be more tactful, especially when it's directed at someone's animal in particular.


----------



## nieghham (28 January 2013)

To me a good horse if of no bad colour/breed or gender...but I have seen some pretty ugly ones in my time. 
I actually own one...sweetest guy there is and can jump a 4' fence like it was  a twig....so...I can live with it


----------



## Ladyinred (28 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Tomspride. Everyone has the right to an opinion, but not the right to upset others with your opinion. Whether you think he is pretty or not, that's your opinion. TTDT clearly likes him, why make such snide comments and believe to be telling the truth?
		
Click to expand...

Agree D_D

Tomspride might do better to remember the old adage of if you can't say something nice then say nothing. That was incredibly cruel and hurtful, and, above all,unnecessary.

I also know the journey and heartbreaking worries TTDT had with her horse, I wonder if Tomspride would have gone as far for hers?


----------



## nieghham (28 January 2013)

Oh dear....I am the opposite of some of you guys...I seem to have more white than colour

My jumper from the 80s






And my daughters horse Paul


----------



## hamper05 (28 January 2013)

nieghham said:



			Oh dear....I am the opposite of some of you guys...I seem to have more white than colour

My jumper from the 80s






And my daughters horse Paul 






Click to expand...

Both gorgeous


----------



## Toffee_monster (28 January 2013)

I've got a blue and white aswell and I'm sure some would say he was ugly 







White in winter unless clipped or bathed but very blue in summer


----------



## [59668] (28 January 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the nice comments. I'm not fishing for compliments. How ridiculous! I'm gushing with pride and love for my horse. Do you comment on every post on here that is along those lines and accuse them of the same?! I am in the lucky position of knowing my horse is awesome.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (28 January 2013)

I used to really dislike coloureds, just thought they were ugly looking- then I suddenly started liking them and when the opportunity came up to buy one... well I ended up with this lovely boy 











And his other side...
This is him after a full clip, he's darker in the winter and here you can see his weird face markings





And this is his summer coat which is brighter- not long after I bought him






Hope pictures didn't come up too big.
I personally prefer horses with less white  and I love to see 4 white legs- but hate owning them and keeping them clean! Can I dye my horse's tail black?! haha. I also do not like a lot of white on the face.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2013)

winkles said:



			Nah yours is a proper one!

This however: http://www.hobgoblins-stud.com/image/diddicoymain.jpg

Reject. Bay.



Click to expand...

Ah ok I will now agree with anything you say since mine is proper . But I won't snow you my reject chestnut






Oops


----------



## blacksabbeth (28 January 2013)

I love my little coblet,his names Archie.I love a coloured with markings around the neck dont know why i just do stands out to me??Anyway here he is....





With my son...


----------



## blacksabbeth (28 January 2013)

With my retired man,he was 7 months old in this pic.


----------



## Flame_ (28 January 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			Is it just that beauty is in the eye of the beholder? I do not think I have ever seen a coloured horse that I have just gone "urgh" that looks a mess - wondered what anyone else thinks?
		
Click to expand...




[59668] said:



			Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous. 






Click to expand...

You didn't read the OP properly and it wouldn't have been rude or personally aimed at you and your horse even if it had read the way you thought it did.



[59668] said:



			Oh! In that case sorry and don't you agree he's gorgeous?!
		
Click to expand...

If that isn't a challenge to say, "well no, I think its butt ugly", I don't know what is. When you invited people to comment on your horse's appearance in such a leading way didn't you expect that reply? The way you phrased your posts *asked for* an "ugly" response. 



Delicious_D said:



			Don't rise to it hun. They dont understand the incredible journey the two of you have shared. I love your beautiful boy. Some people might not believe him to be beautiful, but he has a wonderful personality and an honest horse for even the most nervous of passengers!

I wish i had a horse like him, one where i didnt have to worry and could turn a hoof to anything. Instead i have a very smart warmblood who cannot be ridden. Shame on everyone who judges a horse simply by its loos. I see horses on here who people call smart etc....beauty IS in the eye of the beholder but i am hardly going to post about 'You horse belongs in Tesco's' am i?

Sometimes i wonder why people bother posting and dont just step away from the keyboard instead of write something hurtful about someones pride and joy!
		
Click to expand...

This thread is about *appearance*, not personality or usefulness, and the poster you're defending asked, "don't you agree he's gorgeous? Out of the thousands of members of this enormous, bold forum, didn't you see an, "er, *nooooooo*" coming? Especially with a horse like this who is clearly a marmite type in terms of appearance.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2013)

Flame_ said:



You didn't read the OP properly and it wouldn't have been rude or personally aimed at you and your horse even if it had read the way you thought it did.



If that isn't a challenge to say, "well no, I think its butt ugly", I don't know what is. When you invited people to comment on your horse's appearance in such a leading way didn't you expect that reply? The way you phrased your posts *asked for* an "ugly" response. 



This thread is about *appearance*, not personality or usefulness, and the poster you're defending asked, "don't you agree he's gorgeous? Out of the thousands of members of this enormous, bold forum, didn't you see an, "er, *nooooooo*" coming? Especially with a horse like this who is clearly a marmite type in terms of appearance. 

Click to expand...

Very well put flame. TTDT, you were quite rude to the op when you totally misunderstood her post!


----------



## *hic* (28 January 2013)

Ah Flame, you put it so much better than I could.


----------



## [59668] (28 January 2013)

Oh my days I give up!


----------



## ShadowFlame (28 January 2013)

Agreed that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. What one person loves, another will hate. It'd be a very boring world if we all liked the same stuff 

Gotta admit, I've never been very struck on coloureds. However, I then ended up with my coloured cob and have become a bit of a convert. Wouldn't change him, and at least his markings are unique. I've had a few comments about his mismatched eyelashes (no wall eye) - I keep telling him I'm going to buy him some mascara


----------



## ester (28 January 2013)

well put flame, you self proclaimed your horse to be 'gorgeous' TTDT I think others are perfectly entitled to disagree/say he's not their cup of tea in looks regardless of his other attributes... that and that wasn't the point of the OP anyway


----------



## Littlelegs (28 January 2013)

Well put flame. People just have different opinions [59668]. I have a grey who is an absolute star by any standards, she's pretty close to perfect, lovely confo, pretty, & can do the job. But I frequently see posts with people saying they'd never buy a grey etc. And its never crossed my mind to take it as a personal insult. A few on here have made comments about not liking bays, again we have a lovely bay, my previous horse was bay, & after grey I like bays. But that's fine, we all just like different things.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			fab... so he is a mini, therefore fit in a special delivery box to my address???   

thats lovely - wish i had ponies as a kid - i had to wait till i was 15 to get a horse (16hh)....ad now im 25 i have a 14.2 pony.........think its the wrong way round........wonder if by the time im 40 i will have my shetland!? 

Click to expand...

I got my 1st shetland x fallabella when I was 46, I now have 3 a mother duaghter and granddaughter. Love them!


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

This is Pie-face (not real name!) at her very first intro dressage. 

Plus points - we love her blue eyes and her little pink nose (scrummy) (She has a winter lady beard at mo' so no longer pink!). Oh, and the fact she is georg.

Negative points - I don't know how long it took me to bring her up to the dazzling white you see here, but it felt like an eternity! She is curently a shade of yellow on the bits her rug doesn't cover!

She is a warmblood by Goshka Festivo and was bred for colour, but most importantly, quality and ability.













We weren't looking for such a loud coloured, but OH couldn't resist her face and her general demeanour at 4 months old!







Sorry pics are big, photobucket isn't letting me resize


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Oh my days I give up!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the comments, as I have said I am no fan of colourds but to be honest I would be delighted if my bay sect d moved like your boy and behaved as well as him to. I couldn't put a child anywhere near my cob, he would be terrified of it! Don't take the comments to heart some of them have been very rude and uncalled for but thats just human nature it seems as long as you love him thats all that matters and if you ever feel the need to find him a new home he can come to me perhaps he can teach my boy. Enjoy him he sounds like a gem.


----------



## Delicious_D (28 January 2013)

Each to their own. . I own a black horse with one white sock and a white star. I shouldn't be posting in here. 

I love coloureds but I do not envy wash all that white :O


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I own a black horse with one white sock and a white star. I shouldn't be posting in here. 

I love coloureds but I do not envy wash all that white :O
		
Click to expand...

My other horse is dark bay with not one scrap of white on him - Yin and Yang, so it sort of balances out


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Well put flame. People just have different opinions [59668]. I have a grey who is an absolute star by any standards, she's pretty close to perfect, lovely confo, pretty, & can do the job. But I frequently see posts with people saying they'd never buy a grey etc. And its never crossed my mind to take it as a personal insult. A few on here have made comments about not liking bays, again we have a lovely bay, my previous horse was bay, & after grey I like bays. But that's fine, we all just like different things.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you be offended if someone said to your face, that they thought your grey/bay in particular was ugly? I suspect that when TTDT asked if we thought her horse was gorgeous, it was tongue in cheek & the last thing she expected was for someone to say "No, i think he's ugly". The way i read it, this post was about coloureds in general, people here are just showing how nice theirs are, not putting up photos & asking for a critique. 

I prefer minimally marked coloureds (i especially love overos), however i do have a soft spot for medicine hat markings, just because of their mythical meaning!

Anyway, FWIT, here's my boy, a black tobiano. I know folk tend to like black tails for easy cleaning, but i love the fact that his quarters are black, then his tail white. He also has a very cool blue zig zag on his quarters on the nearside (can't be seen in the pics unfortunately) when viewed from above.



















P.S Sorry the last one is so big - i reduced it, but it didn't seem to work!


----------



## ester (28 January 2013)

pootleperkin I look at that nose and think sunburn


----------



## Littlelegs (28 January 2013)

If someone started a thread about greys, & my response was 'how ****** rude, mines gorgeous' then I'm afraid I'd take it on the chin if someone said they felt otherwise.


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

ester said:



			pootleperkin I look at that nose and think sunburn   

Click to expand...

Yep, we splash the factor 20 on in the summer or a mask...however, given recent summers, not so much of a problem 

Eatmyshorts  - mine has a perfectly symmetrical medicine hat  See avatar


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

PP - she is indeed beautiful. I presume from her dam's name that she has the amazing Goshka Ringo in her breeding? And hence of course Samber - lovely breeding, no wonder she's a cracker!


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			PP - she is indeed beautiful. I presume from her dam's name that she has the amazing Goshka Ringo in her breeding? And hence of course Samber - lovely breeding, no wonder she's a cracker!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you EMS - we are hoping to get going with her this year a bit more - saddle problems sorted and she will be 7 this year, so hopefully a bit more grown up! 

She has Samber on her dam's side (Venus SQS), but not Ringo - Goshka Festivo is her sire (he's now in Switzerland showjumping), so has Fidermark, the GP dressage stallion, on that side.

PS - I like your boy's white tail too...it is a bit depressing when they go yellow though isn't it? Or am I just not a good Mum?


----------



## daisydoo (28 January 2013)

I've always loved chestnuts but I've ended up with a red and white pinto, predominantly white. I haven't really seen many red and whites so feel quite proud to own one. 

To be honest colouring wouldn't put me off seeing a horse if it sounded like a good sort. 

Just read about the medicine hat, I'm not sure if mine has that as she's got a red forelock and red face apart from white blaze, rest is white apart from a few blotches of red on quarters. I always describe her as red and white pinto (saddlebred x) but maybe she is tobiano


----------



## daisydoo (28 January 2013)

... Tobiano to... I need to go educate myself on the proper terms!

Was just thinking you would never admit someone else's baby was ugly would you even if you thought it!


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

daisydoo said:



			Just read about the medicine hat, I'm not sure if mine has that as she's got a red forelock and red face apart from white blaze, rest is white apart from a few blotches of red on quarters. I always describe her as red and white pinto (saddlebred x) but maybe she is tobiano
		
Click to expand...

I *don't* think the horse in your avatar has a medicine hat, though I could be wrong. I think the colour has to stop halfway or so down the face, so it looks more like a hat or bonnet (see my avatar) - anyone confirm? 

I love the chestnut and white combo - very striking.

I also agree, a good horse is never a bad colour


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

PP, the tail does take a lot of work to get sparkley white - i used to start washing it about 3 days before a show (not continuosly, obviously!)

DD - a medecine hat only really applies when the ears are coloured, not full head, so nope, unfortunately, nice as your girl is, she isn't a medecine hat.

Edited to add: cross posted PP! Medecine hat's can also be described as having a War Bonnet so your are spot on with your description.


----------



## LaurenBay (28 January 2013)

I'm not to keen on big heavy coloureds. But like the lighter types. I love bays and wanted one but ended up with ...







The other side (notice the Dolphin) 







I think shes beautiful, but then again I appreiciate that not everyone will think that.


----------



## daisydoo (28 January 2013)

Thanks pootleperkin, hmm not very hat like then if it covers the face then! Was going to say my girl has a similar ratio of colour as yours, who is gorge by the way! I've given up trying to keep her white bits white, funnily enough she gets muckier after being in at night due to poop stains than when shes out! She's got a lovely welshie thick winters coat but I have been half tempted to rug just to keep her clean but she's only young so letting her go au naturel and play in the dirt.


----------



## tedster (28 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous. 






Click to expand...

He is lovely very much like my friends coloured cob Max


----------



## edgedem (28 January 2013)

Paint Me Proud said:



			My gelding has a lot more white than colour so i know he isnt to everyones taste but boy is he handsome to me!







I have used this photo before as an example of a horse whose markings really dont do it any favours. Far to 'busy' IMO.






Click to expand...


Your gelding is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## LollyDolly (28 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Thank you to everyone for the nice comments. I'm not fishing for compliments. How ridiculous! I'm gushing with pride and love for my horse. Do you comment on every post on here that is along those lines and accuse them of the same?! I am in the lucky position of knowing my horse is awesome. 

Click to expand...

If you know that your horse is awesome then why are you getting so upset about people not liking him? Surely if you think that he's great then that's all that matters, you don't need anyone else to share your views?

Flame, very well said!!


----------



## Honey08 (28 January 2013)

LollyDolly said:



			If you know that your horse is awesome then why are you getting so upset about people not liking him? Surely if you think that he's great then that's all that matters, you don't need anyone else to share your views?

Flame, very well said!! 

Click to expand...

Because its an upsetting thing to be told?  I would be upset if someone said my horse was ugly, as would most people on here.  There are so many people on here that go on about how gorgeous their horses are, some go so far as to call them sexy (which I always find a bit wierd).  I don't really see why people are pecking at [59668].


----------



## Springy (28 January 2013)

I don't think its the fact people don't like him i think its the way they have said it....


----------



## dollymix (28 January 2013)

I am going to risk getting my head bitten off here, but I am slightly bemused that some people are getting so upset by others' comments.

The title of the thread is "Coloured Horses - does nature ever get it wrong."

To me, IMO, if you then post photos, you are leaving yourself open for opnion, negative AND positive!!! I don't agree with nasty comments, but opinions are opinions.

For the record....I don't think any of the horses on here are ugly! And some are truly stunning!


----------



## RunToEarth (28 January 2013)

I was never really a fan of coloureds, I am very picky and would only have one which was predominantly colour and little white, I'm really not a fan of mostly white coloureds, blue and whites or hairy things, just personal! 

Nevertheless, I have had a couple, and my last one, Oshk, I really did like, I just felt his blaze was too fat and that really ruined his face sometimes!! 










Shmufles colour saved him to be honest, he had the most awful back end, really square and ugly, the colouring hid it slightly...He also had a roany leg, I hated that, it always looked dirty!


----------



## JavaJaneW (28 January 2013)

Love coloureds, not really a piebald lover, but wouldn't turn one down!
I have a skewbald pony (I am old fashioned and she will always be skewbald sorry!)













Some lovely ones on this thread


----------



## SnowPhony (28 January 2013)

I've seen some lovely horses that are coloured, both wb types and cobby types.

I've also seen some really awful coloureds, but the same goes for any coloured horse really!


----------



## cattysmith (28 January 2013)

I don't mind them so much, but I have to say my preference lies with more dark than white. I really don't care for coloureds with white faces so much as I feel it can make them look a little out of proportion.

Everyone things their own horse is a beauty though! A bit like with kids and husbands...


----------



## Keen (28 January 2013)

R.A.H said:



			My coloured at the moment is looking like an ugly duckling lol





Click to expand...

Best. Ears. Ever.

Fact.




AMW said:



			Have judged some coloured classes, you get placing worked out in your head then ask them to change the rein and its like a whole new class lol 

Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## daisydoo (28 January 2013)

Anyone have a palomino and white? My filly's sire is just that, and I haven't met him in real life yet but v unusual and that's something I like (from photos)! When I was a child I used to think piebalds where quite common looking but now I can appreciate the uniqueness in each ones markings.


----------



## LollyDolly (28 January 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Because its an upsetting thing to be told?  I would be upset if someone said my horse was ugly, as would most people on here.  There are so many people on here that go on about how gorgeous their horses are, some go so far as to call them sexy (which I always find a bit wierd).  I don't really see why people are pecking at [59668].
		
Click to expand...




Springy said:



			I don't think its the fact people don't like him i think its the way they have said it....
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Keen (28 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			thanks 

i still dont *do* coloureds as such (meaing i will never have another) ive given up trying to keep her clean

id like to bath her legs and get her gleaming.....but wtf is the point!?! 

shes two now by the way  and looks a lot nicer/marking wise and even since the £do i sell her thread.........i do actually quite like her i guesss 

Click to expand...

Heh!  I'll have her, if you're still trying to make up your mind 



FfionWinnie said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipDaXMLLVSI

Click to expand...

Too cute!  *weeps at the loveliness of it*


----------



## SuperCoblet (28 January 2013)

My cob is mostly white, but I like his markings


----------



## noodle_ (28 January 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I got my 1st shetland x fallabella when I was 46, I now have 3 a mother duaghter and granddaughter. Love them!

Click to expand...

no no no!! im not listening!!!!!!!     i need something 14.2 chunk + next time  






Keen said:



			Heh!  I'll have her, if you're still trying to make up your mind 

Click to expand...



go nuts 

shes actually very sweet - im forever throwing things at her/on her to see how she reacts....nothing phases her - except the odd moment when shes excited - her tail gets picked up and she prances 









Bargain bucket of KFC, dairy milk and i will post her to you 


ets i appologise about the shanky state of her legs i ama actually going to wash them tomorrow!!


----------



## forever broke (28 January 2013)

pootleperkin said:



			This is Pie-face (not real name!) at her very first intro dressage. 

Plus points - we love her blue eyes and her little pink nose (scrummy) (She has a winter lady beard at mo' so no longer pink!). Oh, and the fact she is georg.

Negative points - I don't know how long it took me to bring her up to the dazzling white you see here, but it felt like an eternity! She is curently a shade of yellow on the bits her rug doesn't cover!

She is a warmblood by Goshka Festivo and was bred for colour, but most importantly, quality and ability.













We weren't looking for such a loud coloured, but OH couldn't resist her face and her general demeanour at 4 months old!







Sorry pics are big, photobucket isn't letting me resize 

Click to expand...


She has almost exactly the same markings as mine! She's beautiful. 

Apparently mine has a medicine hat too (see my avatar), have never heard it called this. Can anyone tell me why it's called that?


----------



## edgedem (28 January 2013)

heres mine!







sure some will say a reject!

but someone once mentioned she would be great for showing because of her markings. i don't show so it means nothing to me! what do you all think?

btw shes only 3.5 so she has filling and growing to do!


----------



## Lulwind (28 January 2013)

forever broke said:



			She has almost exactly the same markings as mine! She's beautiful. 

Apparently mine has a medicine hat too (see my avatar), have never heard it called this. Can anyone tell me why it's called that?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to Google:

http://www.ponybox.com/news_details.php?id=1126


----------



## edgedem (28 January 2013)

bit muddy but this is the other side!!


----------



## hihosilver (28 January 2013)

I am always drawn to coloured horses. I think they stand out from the crowd. They sell as well!


----------



## *hic* (28 January 2013)

hihosilver said:



			They sell as well!

Click to expand...


Which is why, when choosing to try breeding myself a nice middleweight from my mare I deliberately chose a homozygous stallion so that I'd get a coloured. I'm not a big fan of coloureds myself but I figured that by using a graded stallion with good competition results on my reasonably well bred TB mare I'd get a nice horse that if it didn't suit me would be easy to sell. He's come out with four long white stockings (but one has slipped a bit), white over his mane, minimal white on his shoulders and quarters, no white on his face, he's well set out with plenty of bone and is really rather smart (if you can forgive the white part of his mane which grows in ringlets)

From when he was brand new, failed bay


----------



## Keen (28 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			shes actually very sweet - im forever throwing things at her/on her to see how she reacts....nothing phases her - except the odd moment when shes excited - her tail gets picked up and she prances 







Bargain bucket of KFC, dairy milk and i will post her to you 

Click to expand...

It's a deal -- if she can handle endless cuddles, and all four legs work, she&#8217;s my kinda gal.


----------



## Keen (28 January 2013)

I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.  

Yeah, dont forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen!


----------



## Zerotolerance (28 January 2013)

My first attempt at uploading pics, so may be an epic fail!

I've always had bay geldings, although one of them decided to develop white spots from somewhere:-






 My OH (who thinks he knows best about all things horsy, even though you could write what he knows on the back of a postage stamp and still leave room for an essay) bought our coloured gelding simply because he liked his colouring. For a bay lover I do actually like him a lot and he's pretty much marked the same both sides.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (28 January 2013)

Keen said:



			I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.  

Yeah, dont forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen! 



Click to expand...

"Your owner seems a bit uptight Bailey; maybe she needs to get someone to ride her a bit more, get rid of her energy."

"You could be right Teddy...that or she needs a good run and a fart."


----------



## Keen (28 January 2013)

^^^^^

*SNORT!*  

So rude


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 January 2013)

Keen said:



			I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.  

Yeah, dont forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen! 



Click to expand...




fine_and_dandy said:



			"Your owner seems a bit uptight Bailey; maybe she needs to get someone to ride her a bit more, get rid of her energy."

"You could be right Teddy...that or she needs a good run and a fart."

  

Click to expand...

pmsl best posts on the whole thread

I'm not a huge fan of coloureds, very overbred and over rated some do catch my eye and i think yes i like but mostly i see too much white or odd markings which make them look deformed,  just not really my cup of tea.


----------



## miss_c (28 January 2013)

I'm a big believer in 'no good horse is a bad colour', having said that I probably wouldn't buy another coloured, and I'm personally not a fan of the mainly white ill-bred gypsy cobs that are so in fashion (MAJOR generalisation I admit and not aimed at any of the horses here!).

This is Titchy, she's 4 years old, 3/4s cob, not that it shows, and it has been suggested she may be a chimera (check out the marking on her bum on the near side! It confuses a LOT of judges who think she still has winter coat in August).  She's very clever, has a fab attitude, and I do love her to bits.

Last jump of her first ever jumping session yesterday.







2 years old, near side







2 years old, off side







I don't know if nature got it 'wrong' with her, but I think it certainly got a little confused!


----------



## Delicious_D (28 January 2013)

I must admit, i dont like completely white faces/ small amount of colour on face in coloured...but tbh i love all horses 

Ive always wanted a spotted horse  then i could buy a dalmatian to go with it 

I feel veyr hard done by with my black ned 

*plans to tether her on the side of a road and get a coloured*


----------



## *hic* (28 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I must admit, i dont like completely white faces/ small amount of colour on face in coloured...but tbh i love all horses 

Ive always wanted a spotted horse  then i could buy a dalmatian to go with it 

I feel veyr hard done by with my black ned 

*plans to tether her on the side of a road and get a coloured*



Click to expand...

Get artistic with Tippex?


----------



## Delicious_D (28 January 2013)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Get artistic with Tippex?
		
Click to expand...

Are you allowed to call it Tippex now? We had to call it white correctional fluid at my old job 

Do you hitnk she will stand still? Might get some deluxe white paint and paint some stockings on her


----------



## Jill Crewe (28 January 2013)

Oh how fabulous....another opportunity for me to post proud photos of my beautiful horse....oh look how gorgeous he is......LOOK EVERYBODY LOOK...you see how handsome he is??? 








This photo is from one of his previous owners...I will have him looking like this again by Summer.

Oh and the photo near the beginning of the thread of the skewbald with the markings in the shape of a man's rude bits is effing hilarious!!


----------



## Sprocket123 (28 January 2013)

I love coloureds  i have had two. I love them with four white stockings, loving all the pictures all stunners to me!


----------



## Sophstar (28 January 2013)

Jill Crewe said:



			Oh how fabulous....another opportunity for me to post proud photos of my beautiful horse....oh look how gorgeous he is......LOOK EVERYBODY LOOK...you see how handsome he is??? 








This photo is from one of his previous owners...I will have him looking like this again by Summer.

Oh and the photo near the beginning of the thread of the skewbald with the markings in the shape of a man's rude bits is effing hilarious!!
		
Click to expand...

I want him! Gorgeous


----------



## pootleperkin (28 January 2013)

Lulwind said:



			Thanks to Google:

http://www.ponybox.com/news_details.php?id=1126

Click to expand...

Ooh, the google link is quite exciting......I always thought Pie-face was a bit mystical....especially given that she can discern lots of scary dragons in our field, when I just can't see any at all - defo mystical powers!! 

Not sure about 'protecting their riders' bit though... that remains to be seen!


----------



## Bobbly (28 January 2013)

This was daughters last horse...
[Content removed]
[Content removed]

and my latest coloured HORSE....


----------



## cptrayes (28 January 2013)

miss_c said:



			it has been suggested she may be a chimera (check out the marking on her bum on the near side! It confuses a LOT of judges who think she still has winter coat in August). 


2 years old, near side





Click to expand...

WOW! I love chimera animals, don't they just just show so clearly how life is simply a set of building blocks? The cat I just lost was a chimera too - markings full of straight lines as if she was different cats stitched together. I've never seen a chimera horse before, but I reckon whoever suggested it was right.

I saw a program about black/white chimera babies once (human) - they were stunning!!


Here's a chimera cat for people who don't have a clue what we are talking about:

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...ywUtiFoePLwlteUnzPQ7EmzQdNBXAEosDOxVli5UqT11U


----------



## daisydoo (28 January 2013)

Yay bobbly, I was just waiting for someone to post their palomino and white! Lovely, both of them!


----------



## hamper05 (28 January 2013)

Zerotolerance said:



			My OH (who thinks he knows best about all things horsy, even though you could write what he knows on the back of a postage stamp and still leave room for an essay) bought our coloured gelding simply because he liked his colouring. For a bay lover I do actually like him a lot and he's pretty much marked the same both sides.






Click to expand...

He's lovely


----------



## nieghham (28 January 2013)

Keen said:



			I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

&#8220;I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.&#8221;  

&#8220;Yeah, don&#8217;t forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen!&#8221; 



Click to expand...

See...I know what my horse is thinking...and that is why I am soooooo glad he can not talk

FOR SALE

One rider slighlty off but maintanable
Has a few vices but does not bite/kick/buck or strike
aged but still has some good years left in her
can be a bit lazy but will work with motivation
10 000 carrots or best offer
price negotable to good home


----------



## tallyho! (28 January 2013)

Keen said:



			I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.  

Yeah, dont forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen! 



Click to expand...




fine_and_dandy said:



			"Your owner seems a bit uptight Bailey; maybe she needs to get someone to ride her a bit more, get rid of her energy."

"You could be right Teddy...that or she needs a good run and a fart."

  

Click to expand...

Blinkin' brilliant!!!! ROFL!!!

I'm in stitches...


----------



## windand rain (28 January 2013)

I am not a fan but if they are a good sporty type  and would look good in any colour then I think they can be quite striking but I prefer as little white as possible


----------



## HashRouge (28 January 2013)

Some beautiful horses on this thread 

I always quite fancied a Pintabian (now there's a combination of two kinds of marmite horse ). I was googling them the other day and found this lovely horse. I think his/ her markings are beautiful *sigh*


----------



## zizz (28 January 2013)

HashRouge said:



			Some beautiful horses on this thread 

I always quite fancied a Pintabian
		
Click to expand...

My little girlie is half arab, does that count?


----------



## HashRouge (28 January 2013)

zizz said:



			My little girlie is half arab, does that count?











Click to expand...

She is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## scewal (28 January 2013)

This is mine 5 year old cob x tb.











She has more white than i like but has a super temperment.


----------



## Pinky94 (28 January 2013)

I wish he had more white 


Sorry if the pics are huge, not sure how to resize!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 January 2013)

I think I am weird. I like wall eyes and long stockings and white faces on solid colours (sucker for a pink snoz) , but I don't like too much white over the topline. I think I am a sabino/overo fan although there are some lovely coloureds here  would also quite fancy a pintabian


----------



## rowy (28 January 2013)

Beausmate said:









I'm sure some might say this chap is ugly-I don't care.  He has a bit of a piggy eye that I'm not keen on, don't like his pink nose much either.  Handsome is as handsome does and all that.   He is a fabulous colour though, never seen one like it before.  It doesn't show up on photos sadly. He looks grey, when his belly and patches on his neck are white and the coloured bits are chocolate brown and silver roan.  His tail sparkles.  He's a life size My Little Pony 

Click to expand...

I love him!!! Not usually a fan of heavy coloured cobs but I really do like him!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 January 2013)

Jill Crewe said:



			Oh how fabulous....another opportunity for me to post proud photos of my beautiful horse....oh look how gorgeous he is......LOOK EVERYBODY LOOK...you see how handsome he is??? 








This photo is from one of his previous owners...I will have him looking like this again by Summer.

Did I say earlier I really didn't like colourds? Just changed my mind with this one he is stunning! Can't believe I just said that about a coloured

Click to expand...


----------



## Jill Crewe (28 January 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:





Jill Crewe said:



			Oh how fabulous....another opportunity for me to post proud photos of my beautiful horse....oh look how gorgeous he is......LOOK EVERYBODY LOOK...you see how handsome he is??? 








This photo is from one of his previous owners...I will have him looking like this again by Summer.

Did I say earlier I really didn't like colourds? Just changed my mind with this one he is stunning! Can't believe I just said that about a coloured

Click to expand...




Crugeran Celt said:





Jill Crewe said:



			Thank you so much - it really pleases me to hear positive comments about him because in January 2012 the poor sod looked like this...........







Bet he wouldn't have converted you then!!

I've only had him 3 months the nice photo of him is from a previous (x3) owner - I received some old photos from her at the weekend at that was one of them. He currently looks like something between the two 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 January 2013)

Yes he does look better in the first photo but its his head I like so much, he has a lovely kind face. You must be delighted with him he really is a stunner.


----------



## AMW (28 January 2013)

I couldnt resist this filly, got to choose her name and called her Tiptoes as she has black hooves. She also has ermine markings above her hooves which I think is quite unusual.


----------



## R.A.H (28 January 2013)

Scewal your horse is very nice, just my type


----------



## charlimouse (28 January 2013)

I do like a coloured, although I prefere a sport horse type. I have 2. Celeste I bred out of my TB event mare, by a warmblood stallion. In my eyes she is beautiful although keeping her clean is a challenge!













Pickle is TBxID. As far as I am concerned he is pretty much perfect!


----------



## weesophz (28 January 2013)

think i just fell in love with pickle


----------



## Odd Socks (28 January 2013)

charlimouse said:



			Pickle is TBxID. As far as I am concerned he is pretty much perfect!












Click to expand...

Wow! he is beautiful.  Which stallion did you use for him?


----------



## holeymoley (28 January 2013)

This is my boy  love him to bits


----------



## Sprig (28 January 2013)

I am not really in to coloured horses but ended up with this one as he was just the right horse, regardless of colour. I do think he is quite handsome.


----------



## hamper05 (28 January 2013)

holeymoley said:



			This is my boy  love him to bits






Click to expand...

Absolutely stunning


----------



## charlimouse (28 January 2013)

Pickle is by Poetic Prince. He isn't just a pretty face. Well if you can call this pretty !







He is also pretty able for a rising 6yo.







And also graced the pages of H&H last year when he won a BE90.







Sorry for the proud mum post !


----------



## Pie's mum (28 January 2013)

I love blue and whites - although mine isn't exactly well put together he has a fantastic character and we have learned so much together.

I think I just fell a bit in love with Pickle. You aren't in Devon are you? I saw a very similar horse at a local show last summer.


----------



## charlimouse (28 January 2013)

Nope, i'm in Yorkshire, so it wasnt me!


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2013)

Jill Crewe said:



			Oh how fabulous....another opportunity for me to post proud photos of my beautiful horse....oh look how gorgeous he is......LOOK EVERYBODY LOOK...you see how handsome he is??? 








This photo is from one of his previous owners...I will have him looking like this again by Summer.

Oh and the photo near the beginning of the thread of the skewbald with the markings in the shape of a man's rude bits is effing hilarious!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but that horse is hideous!  But I'm happy to take him off your hands, just so you aren't embarrassed about having such an awfully gorge-uh-gross horse 

PS, just seen the 'before' pic.  He is going to be stunning once again I'm sure.


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2013)

HashRouge said:



			Some beautiful horses on this thread 

I always quite fancied a Pintabian (now there's a combination of two kinds of marmite horse ). I was googling them the other day and found this lovely horse. I think his/ her markings are beautiful *sigh*






Click to expand...

Here are some of my high percentage Arabs. Will they do?







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3154004191/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/6018163222/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3153979363/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2597649136/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2212069351/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1240149322/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## Tobiano (28 January 2013)

ooh some gorgeous gorgeous horses on here!

Am reading with interest the comments about not wanting to have a coloured / bay / grey etc....

... but don't you find its a bit like boyfriends?  You don't want one with long hair, or who is an only child, or a teetotaller.... but then you blimmin well go and fall in love with one!


----------



## micramadam (28 January 2013)

Pintoarabian, O.M.G. I have just fallen in love with your horses.  Stunning doesn't begin to describe them. If I ever buy another one, I'm making a special journey to you to persuade you to part with one.


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

AHHH, Pintoarabian, I am not usually a coloured or an arab person, but that palo and white!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2013)

micramadam said:



			Pintoarabian, O.M.G. I have just fallen in love with your horses.  Stunning doesn't begin to describe them. If I ever buy another one, I'm making a special journey to you to persuade you to part with one.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you very kindly! The 4th one down was bred in Holland. He's a pure bred Arab (sabino) bred at the Kossack Stud and is by Kubinec, recently deceased former World Champion, so he is very precious to me.


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2013)

Pigeon said:



			AHHH, Pintoarabian, I am not usually a coloured or an arab person, but that palo and white!! GORGEOUS! 

Click to expand...

Thank you too! He is very photogenic, isn't he? He was imported from Canada as a weanling and is a super jumper too. He is very appropriately named, It's Showtyme.


----------



## Jill Crewe (28 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I'm sorry, but that horse is hideous!  But I'm happy to take him off your hands, just so you aren't embarrassed about having such an awfully gorge-uh-gross horse 

PS, just seen the 'before' pic.  He is going to be stunning once again I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's a very kind and noble offer thanks, but I'll soldier on with him. I would hate to have to put anyone else through the trauma of having to look at him


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 January 2013)

AMW said:



			I couldnt resist this filly, got to choose her name and called her Tiptoes as she has black hooves. She also has ermine markings above her hooves which I think is quite unusual.





Click to expand...


Ooooh thank you AMW you have just taught me that my girl's black spots above her coronet line are ermine markings... I knew they were cute but didn't know they had a name 

Every day is a school day


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2013)

Jill Crewe said:



			Oh that's a very kind and noble offer thanks, but I'll soldier on with him. I would hate to have to put anyone else through the trauma of having to look at him 

Click to expand...

If you ever change your mind, I'll make that sacrifice.

I'm nice like that.


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Thank you very kindly! The 4th one down was bred in Holland. He's a pure bred Arab (sabino) bred at the Kossack Stud and is by Kubinec, recently deceased former World Champion, so he is very precious to me.
		
Click to expand...

Bagsey the 6th one down... now that one is beautiful !


----------



## miss_c (28 January 2013)

cptrayes said:



			WOW! I love chimera animals, don't they just just show so clearly how life is simply a set of building blocks? The cat I just lost was a chimera too - markings full of straight lines as if she was different cats stitched together. I've never seen a chimera horse before, but I reckon whoever suggested it was right.

I saw a program about black/white chimera babies once (human) - they were stunning!!


Here's a chimera cat for people who don't have a clue what we are talking about:

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...ywUtiFoePLwlteUnzPQ7EmzQdNBXAEosDOxVli5UqT11U

Click to expand...

She certainly stands out in the show ring!  The judges first see the patterning on her neck, and then when they see her near side they almost always look twice.  Seriously though, if I had a pound for every time the judge has said 'is that her actual marking?  Or does she still have some winter coat?'...  The mane is also a pain to plait with black, brown and white in it!


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Here are some of my high percentage Arabs. Will they do?







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3154004191/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/6018163222/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

That's It's Showtyme, isn't it? Met him once at SNEC (who said Arabs can't jump?), he's totally stunning.

Am loving this thread - am drooling over my keyboard & licking my laptop screen!!


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			Bagsey the 6th one down... now that one is beautiful !
		
Click to expand...

That will be Dos Colores Del Cielo, 75% Arabian. Sorry, can't have her. She's mine, all mine! (laughs maniacally!)


----------



## pintoarabian (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			That's It's Showtyme, isn't it? Met him once at SNEC (who said Arabs can't jump?), he's totally stunning.

Am loving this thread - am drooling over my keyboard & licking my laptop screen!!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, that's him. Haven't had him out jumping for a while but hope to remedy that soon. Come and meet him next time you see us.


----------



## bluewhippet (28 January 2013)

I don't dislike any horse: I personally love Arabs but know lots of people don't..Maybe it is because I started riding in the 1970s when coloureds were just not the thing - but I really think any solid coloured horse is far more beautiful. 

I don't get gypsy cobs either. 

I know it is incredibly boring but I really like bay on a beautifully put together horse. There is something about the unostentatious colour together with stunning confirmation that is just about perfect. 

And I have a bay Arab: perfection!


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Yes, that's him. Haven't had him out jumping for a while but hope to remedy that soon. Come and meet him next time you see us.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thanks, i certainly will do. I'm sure a sweet little girl was with you that evening - my hubby was jumping his big novice 17.2hh & she asked me if mine was the "tall one" (she did mean the horse, although could have easily been hubby!) then proceeded to help me cheer them on through their class.


----------



## bluewhippet (28 January 2013)

weesophz said:



			i love her, her eyes are so pretty, they look a darker blue than most wall eyes ive seen
		
Click to expand...

I think it's that she's got eyeliner round them that makes her so pretty - I am not a coloured person and I think she's beautiful.


----------



## PiebaldRosie (28 January 2013)

Coloureds are the best; they always seem to be magnetically attracted to me somehow! I prefer their individuality and how they stand out compared to solid horses...can't say I've ever seen a coloured I didn't like. It's funny how opinions are so massively divided on them.

There are 2 coloured mares in my life at the min:

Annie











and Rosie






Don't think I've ever seen a coloured I didn't like! In fact, I think on the whole it makes horses seem more beautiful and distinctive.


----------



## Ceriann (28 January 2013)

I'm not sure mine qualifies as a coloured (I'm previously and currently of the bay mare brigade) and I think she has funny eyes (especially against her white face) but I love her, not because of her markings but she is a complete angel to ride at 4.


----------



## chotty (28 January 2013)

I love coloureds! I think my boy is especially handsome and his marking are so cute  













X


----------



## Madz123 (28 January 2013)

Personally I love a big chunky coloured. I don't think I've met one with a bad temprement as of yet


----------



## Zerotolerance (28 January 2013)

hamper05 said:



			He's lovely 

Click to expand...

Thankyou! He's by an American Paint, Hesq Mighty Mojave, now standing at stud in Ireland, out of an ISH mare.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 January 2013)

Zerotolerance said:



			Thankyou! He's by an American Paint, Hesq Mighty Mojave, now standing at stud in Ireland, out of an ISH mare.
		
Click to expand...

He's very nice. Wonder what made them breed that cross!


----------



## ShadowFlame (29 January 2013)

Madz123 said:



			Personally I love a big chunky coloured. I don't think I've met one with a bad temprement as of yet
		
Click to expand...

I've got to admit, I've met a fair few coloured cobs with dire temperaments  It's all down the individual horse at the end of the day, as long as you're happy with them, who cares what other people think? Okay so a lot of people don't like common-bred gypsy cobs. Personally, I adore the feather  Horses for courses.

Just because it shows his markings better:


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 January 2013)

zoon said:



			Yep - nature does get it wrong - 






Click to expand...

Tee hee - is that real?


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 January 2013)

forever broke said:



http://m32.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jaspersmam/n600476881_2614141_274965.jpg.html?o=5

http://m32.photobucket.com/albumvie...882_600476881_8955185_4632811_n.jpg.html?o=16

This is my coloured. I personally love his markings and two wall eyes but I know a lot of people dont like it, causes a few raised eyebrows when he wins coloured classes at local shows as well!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, but what a ****** to keep clean!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			If you ever change your mind, I'll make that sacrifice.

I'm nice like that.

Click to expand...

There is a waiting list for this horse and i do believe my name is at the top.  (From the non coloured fan)


----------



## Jill Crewe (29 January 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			There is a waiting list for this horse and i do believe my name is at the top.  (From the non coloured fan)
		
Click to expand...

Oh come off it.....you can't honestly tell me you would want to have to look at this ugly mugg every day *gags*


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 January 2013)

This is my coloured. She is mostly white, however in the flesh she has the most brightest red markings and tail I have ever seen. Sadly she is going a bit roan now she is getting older.  When I was looking for a new horse recently I did think perhaps a nice black or chestnut with a little star to save the hours, and hours, and hours of washing....but I ended up with almost the same markings but in black and white.







Flicka (Magic Millbrook)







Flynn Clean







Flynn Au natrelle


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 January 2013)

Jill Crewe said:



			Oh come off it.....you can't honestly tell me you would want to have to look at this ugly mugg every day *gags*






Click to expand...

It would be a massive struggle but I am sure I would be ok. He really has got a beautiful head I would just have to ignore the rest of him with those patches but with a head like that it would just about be possible.


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

I never really thought about what horse to get. I was volunteering at a rescue and asked if they had anything suitable for me (been riding at RS for 18 months). They said I could have Izzy, aka Asbo Izzy, an obese, bargy cob. Wasn't sure but did it anyway. I think he is beautiful but then I am slightly biased! He is fit now and he hardly ever gets called Asbo Izzy anymore.

Endurance - October 2012






Bit excited here - had him just under a year here - 2010


----------



## Paint Me Proud (29 January 2013)

forgot the mare I used to own. She is my geldings dam 

14.2hh unknown breeding (believed arab x coloured). She had the most attractive head I have ever seen on any horse, and i'm not just being biased. I really REALLY regret having to sell her


----------



## jojo5 (29 January 2013)

Beausmate said:









I'm sure some might say this chap is ugly-I don't care.  He has a bit of a piggy eye that I'm not keen on, don't like his pink nose much either.  Handsome is as handsome does and all that.   He is a fabulous colour though, never seen one like it before.  It doesn't show up on photos sadly. He looks grey, when his belly and patches on his neck are white and the coloured bits are chocolate brown and silver roan.  His tail sparkles.  He's a life size My Little Pony 

Click to expand...


This boy is totally gorgeous (IMO)!!!!!  Is he a nice personaility too?


----------



## forever broke (29 January 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Lovely, but what a ****** to keep clean!
		
Click to expand...


too right - he's a nightmare to get ready for shows! He's a real mud monster as well


----------



## whisp&willow (29 January 2013)

I haven't read all the replies:  got to get back to work...!

BUT:  To answer the op's question, sometimes nature does get it wrong, and some coloureds should have come out solid!  

I love coloureds (for the most part!)  I prefer a 50/50 colour and white, or less white, but unfortulately for me, my filly came out more white than buckskin... I love her, but I am biased, and she is murder to keep clean.

With regards Willow.  I think she is fairly well marked, HOWEVER, her markings DO affect the way she looks.  As she is still a youngster she is quite narrow in the chest (her mother's main fault, which i hoped willow would escape and instead follow in her broad father's footsteps *crosses fingers still* ) she has a patch of colour across the base of her chest which draws your eye to it.  unfortunately.  

personally i am not a hairy cob lover-  i can and do appreciate a special one or two, but i would not go out to buy or breed one for myself.  I cant abide wall eye, and prefer a solid head in a coloured horse.  each to their own eh? Lfe would be rather dull if we all had the same taste!


----------



## JoannaC (29 January 2013)

Not a big fan of coloured's but at the end of the day if I like the horse I don't care what colour it is.   Paint me proud I do like your mare but then that's cause she's araby so my type ;-)  Definately prefer them with less white on.


----------



## Beausmate (29 January 2013)

jojo5 said:



			This boy is totally gorgeous (IMO)!!!!!  Is he a nice personaility too?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! And to rowy.
He is.  He's rising three and a cheeky chap. Very forward though, definitely not going to be a 'dope-on-a-rope' type and he likes to escape/go exploring into places that would kill a thoroughbred   Hoping he might take to hunting, xc, bit of everything really.  He hates me though-I'm the mug who is always putting cream on his sore skin (mallenders  mostly under control at the mo) and faffing with feathers.

He's that good that I jumped on and rode him up the field, only having been sat on once before.  Breaking should be easy.


----------



## ariellaII (29 January 2013)

This was my friends youngster she had a few years ago. IMO he is adorable.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 January 2013)

ariellaII said:









This was my friends youngster she had a few years ago. IMO he is adorable.
		
Click to expand...

He is lovely. Do you have any pictures of him grown up?


----------



## pootleperkin (29 January 2013)

Loving the pintoarabians - wowee!

Boo-ya-sucks to all of you who don't like them with more white than colour...how dare you!!


----------



## skint1 (29 January 2013)

Keen said:



			I wonder what some horses think of their owners. 

I dunno, Sparky, your owner would be quite nice looking if she was 4 inches taller, blond and 8 stone.  

Yeah, dont forget the face, Bertie - like the back end of a volkswagen! 



Click to expand...

hahahaha brilliant! Mine would enter me in a veterans class but would probably have to clip me out first!


----------



## ariellaII (29 January 2013)

FanyDuChamp said:



			He is lovely. Do you have any pictures of him grown up?
		
Click to expand...

No unfortunately she sold him on a few years ago so he should be about 5 now. He was a lovely boy. A friend of mine used to be at a yard where he is and said he is lovely now he has grown into himself. Would love to see a photo of him now! I had a real soft spot for him


----------



## nieghham (29 January 2013)

Boy there are some lovely horses here

Those ones with with white spots...they can make an eye twitch though, can't they

You soap..scrub...power rinse only to have to repeat after noticing there is still yellow...soapscrubbleachpowerspraybleachagainandagainandagain........

You clean the stall

You have the shovel under the tail ready to catch even a passing of gas so it does not touch the horse

You bubble wrap twice and duct tape three times........

and they still get that one *HUGE* stain that refuses to come out the morning of a show


----------



## Paint Me Proud (29 January 2013)

nieghham said:



			and they still get that one *HUGE* stain that refuses to come out the morning of a show
		
Click to expand...

I used to have massive issues with stable stains until I switched to using straw pellets and now I never have a single stain. It's a miracle!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 January 2013)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I used to have massive issues with stable stains until I switched to using straw pellets and now I never have a single stain. It's a miracle! 

Click to expand...

Wonders how many bags I'd need to do the whole field


----------



## Crumpet (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			I never really thought about what horse to get. I was volunteering at a rescue and asked if they had anything suitable for me (been riding at RS for 18 months). They said I could have Izzy, aka Asbo Izzy, an obese, bargy cob. Wasn't sure but did it anyway. I think he is beautiful but then I am slightly biased! He is fit now and he hardly ever gets called Asbo Izzy anymore.

Endurance - October 2012






Bit excited here - had him just under a year here - 2010






Click to expand...

Tiga71 I just love your expression on the second photo, but the big beaming smile on the first shows how proud you are of that lovely lad!


----------



## pootleperkin (29 January 2013)

Cowboy magic green spot remover is something that I am never without!


----------



## TheresaW (29 January 2013)

This is my coloured, Dolly.  She is what she is, has the most amazing temperament, can be great fun, but also safe enough to put my Nan on.  Not every bodies cup of tea, but I love her.




















I think she is quite well marked, and the black tail is an absolute godsend!


----------



## HashRouge (29 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Here are some of my high percentage Arabs. Will they do?






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

I think that is quite possibly the most beautiful horse I have ever seen in my entire life...I am suddenly considering a new career as a horse thief


----------



## Ernie2001 (29 January 2013)

My boy Ernie, he's only 13.2 had him since a 4yo, just turned 16! I think he's gorgeous and personally love coloureds, so unique in their own ways.


----------



## pintoarabian (29 January 2013)

HashRouge said:



			I think that is quite possibly the most beautiful horse I have ever seen in my entire life...I am suddenly considering a new career as a horse thief 

Click to expand...

This is Incandescent Flame, my homebred pride and joy. He is a multi champion graded and licensed stallion and quite the gentlest horse imaginable. He is also a super jumper. To steal him, you will have to swim the crododile and piranha infested moat, wrestle with a pack of rabid Rottweilers, evade the boiling oil dropped from the battlements and then I will kill you!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (29 January 2013)

Some coloreds are lovely, some Im not too keen on but it isnt looks that matter to me, its personality. I suppose its just like some people dislike chestnuts or roans.
 Ive ridden and loaned two coloureds, one was the most handsome but a devil who was strong and could be very mean. The other was rather ugly but the sweetest mare that you could put your granny on and she would do anything you ever asked of her. As the saying goes, dont judge a book by its cover!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (29 January 2013)

I have 2, a piebald and a tobiano, apart from keeping them clean, love em, but I have seen some that leave a lot to be desired, if I ever work out how to post a pic from my notebook, I will!! They are in my profile pic x


----------



## Fools Motto (29 January 2013)

My old pony (1992). I challenge anyone to say she is pretty! Poor Lucky, she shouldn't have been coloured! May not have been so bad if she had feathers, but she was really fine! She was 13.2, had little manners and sounded like a donkey! BUT, she was a good PC pony.


----------



## HashRouge (29 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			This is Incandescent Flame, my homebred pride and joy. He is a multi champion graded and licensed stallion and quite the gentlest horse imaginable. He is also a super jumper. To steal him, you will have to swim the crododile and piranha infested moat, wrestle with a pack of rabid Rottweilers, evade the boiling oil dropped from the battlements and then I will kill you! 

Click to expand...

I don't blame you, if I owned a horse like that I would be exactly the same


----------



## jpeat94 (29 January 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			Is it just that beauty is in the eye of the beholder? I do not think I have ever seen a coloured horse that I have just gone "urgh" that looks a mess - wondered what anyone else thinks?
		
Click to expand...









This is my baby, bit biased but I think he is gorgeous


----------



## showpony (29 January 2013)

Well Palomino is considered a " Coloured Breed"..

mmmmmmm - don't know if anyone will like my Daughters Ponio so







Oh & one of my own Mare who turns officially 5 in June This is the day she arrived! High hopes for her to go far in the world of eventing - dont think in my life I have ridden such a brave horse!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (29 January 2013)

HashRouge said:



			I think that is quite possibly the most beautiful horse I have ever seen in my entire life...I am suddenly considering a new career as a horse thief 

Click to expand...

I quite agree. This is literally the only horse I've ever looked at, apart from my own, that has made me swoon. Beyond stunning. Please, more pics!


----------



## rubysmum (29 January 2013)

Now this is possibily the worst marked coloured horse in this whole thread....I fear we are lowering the tone,
However....
Big Ruby (rip)


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 January 2013)

rubysmum said:



			Now this is possibily the worst marked coloured horse in this whole thread....I fear we are lowering the tone,
However....
Big Ruby (rip)






Click to expand...

Naww she's lovely.


----------



## holeymoley (29 January 2013)

showpony said:



			Well Palomino is considered a " Coloured Breed"..

mmmmmmm - don't know if anyone will like my Daughters Ponio so







Oh & one of my own Mare who turns officially 5 in June This is the day she arrived! High hopes for her to go far in the world of eventing - dont think in my life I have ridden such a brave horse!






Click to expand...

I love the pony! Such a nice colour, plus those pink nostrils!


----------



## pintoarabian (30 January 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I quite agree. This is literally the only horse I've ever looked at, apart from my own, that has made me swoon. Beyond stunning. Please, more pics!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you so much. What a lovely comment!  So, just for you..........

Incandescent Flame as a foal






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3074594293/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

As a 3 year old, taking a Supreme Championship






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3065808079/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

His baby brother - Champagne Star who is also tobiano.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## Flame_ (30 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Endurance - October 2012






Bit excited here - had him just under a year here - 2010






[/QUOTE/]

I'm not a coloured or a cob person as a rule, but this guy looks like a total dude and so much fun.



rubysmum said:



			Now this is possibily the worst marked coloured horse in this whole thread....I fear we are lowering the tone,
However....
Big Ruby (rip)






Click to expand...

She's smart. I think its the ones with the white heads that I usually find unattractive. At least Ruby's shortage of colour was well placed. 



pintoarabian said:



			Thank you so much. What a lovely comment!  So, just for you..........

Incandescent Flame as a foal






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3074594293/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

As a 3 year old, taking a Supreme Championship






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3065808079/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

His baby brother - Champagne Star who is also tobiano.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

These guys are like dream horses.  
	
	
		
		
	


	












Click to expand...


----------



## Megibo (30 January 2013)

Mums new horse- 9 month old ID x Cob. Blue and white, hoping she stays that way! 
She also has a dark blue eye which I think is very pretty. 











Her summer colour, taken the summer before we bought her-


----------



## *hic* (30 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Thank you so much. What a lovely comment!  So, just for you..........

Incandescent Flame as a foal






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3074594293/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

I'm feeling very guilty, I've just looked up his stud card and am wondering what he'd be like on my TB mare

I suspect that cross would produce too light a horse for me, sadly.


----------



## weesophz (30 January 2013)

after seeing miss_c's chimera girl ive been googling stange colours on horses and it spat out these lot! 







i personally really like this wee guy


----------



## alliersv1 (30 January 2013)

I was never a fan of coloureds, but after I got my boy (right horse, wrong colour!) , I noticed them a bit more, and there are some stunning examples on this thread.
I'm not keen on too much white, especially in the face, but try to take each horse as I find it.
I do have a friend whose coloured is quite nicely marked, except for a weird patch on the quarters that gives the illusion that it's bottom is funny shaped (it isn't). So I think in that way, nature gets it wrong.
As has already been said, if the owner thinks a horse is beautiful, then that is all that matters (unless you're in a showring of course! )
With that in mind. Here's my boy. Some will like him, some won't. I wish he had more colour on his body, but *I* think his head is beautiful.


----------



## LollyDolly (30 January 2013)

Try keeping my boy clean!! 































Thankfully he is a rather clean natured boy anyway


----------



## Theresa_F (30 January 2013)

We have for the past 12 years had clydesdales and gypsy cobs which are coloured.  To be honest, I would have loved them solid or coloured.

I have a big soft spot for a nicely marked coloured, though some of them are not always beautiful, just like any horse.

Anyway for the pic overload, this is Farra - she is a full registered Clydesdale and also overstamped with BSPA








Our beloved old Cairo (RIP) and Jemima who I used to loan







and finally Stinky







When I bought him, I did want a coloured as at the time there was no high level showing for the gypsy cob.  However, now we have the TGCA with shows for the gypsy cob breed all over the UK and their national championship so I would now very much like to have a nice solid if only I could afford to keep three.


----------



## ester (30 January 2013)

It's been ages since we saw a pic of Stinky


----------



## Theresa_F (30 January 2013)

Sorry been hibernating a bit.  He is very well, very hairy and very muddy and having a nice winter rest from competition.  Plan to start out again at Easter.







Mr Stinky in October, living up to his name

Now you see why I would love a nice dark solid colour gypsy cob.


----------



## ester (30 January 2013)

mud coloured is a good way to go


----------



## whisp&willow (30 January 2013)

ester said:



			It's been ages since we saw a pic of Stinky 

Click to expand...

I was reading this thread thinking exactly the same!    He's looking well!  Good luck this year Theresa!  xx


----------



## whisp&willow (30 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			His baby brother - Champagne Star who is also tobiano.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3066649142/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

I am officially in love, and imagining willow-champagne babies...


----------



## Amaranth99 (30 January 2013)

only_me said:



			I think billy is beautiful and very nicely marked!










Click to expand...

Gorgeous, practically my dream horse


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 January 2013)

Theresa, stunning wedding pic!


----------



## mulledwhine (30 January 2013)

Nature hardly ever gets it wrong, however how much nature goes into breeding a modern horse ?

For the record I pretty much like a different looking horse, so not much help


----------



## Theresa_F (30 January 2013)

Thank you, it was the best day of my live.  Hubby insisted that Cairo was Best Horse and Jemima was Mare of Honour.

I know we all don't have hard hats on.  Whilst no horse is 100% these two were 99.9% trustworthy and we only walked.  Our little bridesmaid is now nearly 13 and competing on Stinky -  how time flies, it will be 9 years in May since that wonderful day.

We have some amazing photos of Cairo which we treasure taken on the day.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 January 2013)

Theresa_F said:



			Thank you, it was the best day of my live.  Hubby insisted that Cairo was Best Horse and Jemima was Mare of Honour.

I know we all don't have hard hats on.  Whilst no horse is 100% these two were 99.9% trustworthy and we only walked.  Our little bridesmaid is now nearly 13 and competing on Stinky -  how time flies, it will be 9 years in May since that wonderful day.

We have some amazing photos of Cairo which we treasure taken on the day.
		
Click to expand...

I think hats might have ruined the over all look lol


----------



## Amaranth99 (30 January 2013)

What a wonderful wedding day.


----------



## pintoarabian (30 January 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			I am officially in love, and imagining willow-champagne babies...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He has many fans and he knows he is eye candy so loves showing off. We are in Scotland too but, regardless, his little swimmers travel well!


----------



## pintoarabian (30 January 2013)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			I'm feeling very guilty, I've just looked up his stud card and am wondering what he'd be like on my TB mare

I suspect that cross would produce too light a horse for me, sadly.
		
Click to expand...


If you PM me your email address, I can send you some pics of a 2012 foal out of a TB mare. She's booked again for 2013!


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Thank you! He has many fans and he knows he is eye candy so loves showing off. We are in Scotland too but, regardless, his little swimmers travel well! 

Click to expand...

Roughly what area?


----------



## pintoarabian (30 January 2013)

Flame_ said:



			These guys are like dream horses.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you too. It just proves dreams can come true because they were my dream too and I managed to breed them. The good news is, I still have their sire and dam.


----------



## pintoarabian (30 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Roughly what area?
		
Click to expand...


Central belt.


----------



## LittleGinger (30 January 2013)

Some beautiful, beautiful horses on here. I was trying to remember them all so I could name them but can't remember all of them as there are SO many! Tiga, your 'Asbo Izzy' (bless!) is lovely, and I am another one who's fallen head over heels for Incandescent Flame... Pintoarabian, your golden coloured is also beautiful! They all are... You have too many, please send one my way 

Sprig, yours is beautiful too, and Jill Crewe - calling your horse an "ugly mug" is cruel and therefore I will need to rescue him immediately for his own wellbeing. Hand him over!

Lots of other stunning horses here, I'm afraid I can only really remember the usernames of those from the last couple of pages. I don't have a coloured (although I have a Welsh who has white splashes on his belly!) but have always loved skewbalds and duns so thought I'd browse this thread and be envious of you all  






LollyDolly said:



			Try keeping my boy clean!! 






Click to expand...

Striking horse 

As a total aside, I used to live in your county a few years ago, and think I might have been on your yard! ...Probably just coincidence, but it looks *very* familiar.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2013)

Some lovely types on this thread.  Personally I don't like them, but it would not put me off buying one if the conformation was correct and the horse fitted the job it was destined for.

I am puzzled by the one horse though, Pickle, who is said to be TB x ID.  How can he be, when both breeds have no colour in them and both stud books do not recognise coloured horses, there must be something else in that lovely horse.

Here is my coloured boy, Little Ted. 6 months between the pictures and 18 months old now.  He is going to be a big boy.


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			This is Incandescent Flame, my homebred pride and joy. He is a multi champion graded and licensed stallion and quite the gentlest horse imaginable. He is also a super jumper. To steal him, you will have to swim the crododile and piranha infested moat, wrestle with a pack of rabid Rottweilers, evade the boiling oil dropped from the battlements and then I will kill you! 

Click to expand...

HashRouge.... you bring the crocodile spary and a goat for the pirranhas - i will get the bitch on heat for the Rotties....


----------



## amandaco2 (30 January 2013)

Yup, seen ones with very unfortunate patterns!!


----------



## Rosie'smum (30 January 2013)

I think rose has a bit too much white for my liking but think shes gorgous all the same!

Rose does the fluffy look:






Hogged:










Nad just because i love this picture


----------



## Jericho (30 January 2013)

TheresaW said:



			This is my coloured, Dolly.  She is what she is, has the most amazing temperament, can be great fun, but also safe enough to put my Nan on.  Not every bodies cup of tea, but I love her.




















I think she is quite well marked, and the black tail is an absolute godsend! 

Click to expand...

Ohh just being nosy but I nearly bought a verybsimilar looking horse called Dolly about 6 years ago from some dealers in Essex - she was about 15.2hh, lovely and steady, ride and drive - just wondering if she could possibly be the same. Not sure how old she was then maybe 9 or 10.


----------



## maisie06 (30 January 2013)

Nature got it very wrong with my coloured - he really is the most odd looking creature anyone has ever met....


----------



## whisp&willow (30 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			Thank you! He has many fans and he knows he is eye candy so loves showing off. We are in Scotland too but, regardless, his little swimmers travel well! 

Click to expand...

ha ha!  Well Willow is only rising three, so a long way off having babies... but I can dream...!  I'll keep my eye on you're boys with interest...


----------



## ester (30 January 2013)

errrr when did Ted grow ... you've been letting him stand on the muck heap too long AA


----------



## Backchat (30 January 2013)

ariellaII said:









This was my friends youngster she had a few years ago. IMO he is adorable.
		
Click to expand...

AriellaII that is my boy! 

I also agree he is very adorable.


----------



## whisp&willow (30 January 2013)

Not great pics, but the most recent where she doesn't look like a mammoth!

Willow, (born 20.6.10)


----------



## ariellaII (30 January 2013)

Backchat said:



			AriellaII that is my boy! 

I also agree he is very adorable.
		
Click to expand...

I used to know his old owner (don't know if its the one you bought him from though) and loved him! I am not a hairy cob type at all but he was such a sweetie. How is he? Do you have ay photos of him now?

Feel free to pm me


----------



## Moomin1 (30 January 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			Not great pics, but the most recent where she doesn't look like a mammoth!

Willow, (born 20.6.10)












Click to expand...

This is one colour mix that I actually like a lot! 

Have to say, my only observation is that maybe she is a touch over at the knee?  Could just be the camera angle, but other than that she is lovely!


----------



## tinap (30 January 2013)

Yea - too much white & he's got the wrong sized head on


----------



## Cobber (30 January 2013)

This is my rising two year old girly. (about yearling n half in these) Shes my first horse and I didnt consider anything other then a gypsy cob. I love them. Some dont but as others say each to their own I couldnt give a monkeys . I think shes nicely put together for a cob and isnt too heavy with nice markings . She has a really good temperament, very sweet and isnt phased by anything. IMO she is quite pretty. Love her to bits, my perfect horse


----------



## EstherYoung (31 January 2013)

When Wolf was born he was accused of being a bull calf but he's grown into his markings now. Although his markings do throw up the odd optical illusion - they make him look more upright than he is, and they make his cannons look longer than they are. 







It does show how good people are at assessing conformation though if they can pick out his actual conformation faults over the optical illusions


----------



## TheresaW (31 January 2013)

Hi Jericho. No, it wouldn't have been my Dolly. I've had her 12 years now.


----------



## luckyoldme (31 January 2013)

[59668] said:



			Are you joking?! How bloody rude. My boy is gorgeous. 






Click to expand...

He is georgous..exactly what i was looking for when i stupidly did a girly thing and bought my ginger minger (because he looked sad!).....i could fall in love with this type of horse.
before you all shoot me down in flames my impulse buy is stilll much loved and doing great after four years!


----------



## whisp&willow (31 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			This is one colour mix that I actually like a lot! 

Have to say, my only observation is that maybe she is a touch over at the knee?  Could just be the camera angle, but other than that she is lovely! 

Click to expand...

Thank you Moomin!    She is quite an unusual colour I think!  Her mother is buckskin, but a much more "yellow dun" colour.

I think it is just the angle of the photo, but she goes through slightly gangly phases as she is still growing, wont be 3 until end of june this year.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2013)

ester said:



			errrr when did Ted grow ... you've been letting him stand on the muck heap too long AA 

Click to expand...

I don't believe in mucking out, his barn is 40 foot high so it will be ages before his head touches the roof.  Did the string test on him recently, load of old tosh, said 18 hands, can't be right............no, course not, impossible, old wives tale that string business.  Thing is though, in the past 35 years of doing it on all the others, it has been within an inch of being right.

Any body want an 18 hand, gormless, nervous, very affectionate, always starving cart horse.  Masses of potential, not sure what for though, possibily a lead rein show pony, that is not too much effort.  I did think about him logging in the forests but he was not impressed, but as long as he gets his 20 hours sleep a day he will be grand.  Remember though, hay is not purchased by the bale for Ted, it is purchased by the tonne - weekly.


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

Cobber said:








Click to expand...

What a sweetie!


----------



## ester (31 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I don't believe in mucking out, his barn is 40 foot high so it will be ages before his head touches the roof. .
		
Click to expand...

err not at this rate it won't!


----------



## EquestrianFairy (31 January 2013)

Cortez said:



			Oh yes, I've seen plenty.
		
Click to expand...

Sames.

I love coloureds and i even own 3 of them but im partial to a certain type of coloured and many times i have still seen types i personally dont think are attractive.


----------



## pip6 (31 January 2013)

Blimey Esther, Wolfe has certainly grown since the last photo I saw you post!


----------



## RealityCheck (31 January 2013)

This is one I bred, I guess her coloring isn't for everyone, but she's a lovely mare (that's her first test as a 4 year old!) 





And as a babe


----------



## Aces_High (31 January 2013)

Wow that took some reading!  I haven't looked closely enough at mine to see if she has any funny prints within her markings.  I hadn't had or wanted a coloured and ended up with the thing in my signature.  I must admit she has oodles of scope and jumps for fun so should make a nice competition animal.


----------



## Odd Socks (31 January 2013)

Ooh realitycheck, she is stunning, what's her breeding?


----------



## Aces_High (31 January 2013)

As a three year old having a canter in the field.  

I think this is the right way to do it.....







As a 4yr old first time XC Schooling


----------



## RealityCheck (31 January 2013)

Odd Socks said:



			Ooh realitycheck, she is stunning, what's her breeding?
		
Click to expand...

She is sired by Radikal (g-grandsires: Rubenstien I and Weltmeyer)










Dam is a Holsteiner by Lynx.


----------



## eatmyshorts (31 January 2013)

She is stunning Reality Check! As is her breeding!! Lucky lucky you! Just had a look at the stud website of the sire - such amazing horses - i love the loud frame overo stallion too, Wolkenzauber.


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

Pintoarab: your stallion is STUNNING. Absolutely stunning. 

Funny how people like different things. I dislike the extensively white horses and think the minimally marked 'reject bays'  are rather boring. I like them half and half but I don't like the 'belted galloway' look of dark head and bum and band in the middle. Also don't really like the dark face with only a small white blaze and dark nostrils. 

I LOVE a big white face with a pink muzzle, out to the eyes but not over them. They're just soooo cute!

Piper is about my perfect markings: even marking and bit white face (but not a white head). 

With fluff












And without fluff







Such a cute face!


----------



## pintoarabian (31 January 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			Not great pics, but the most recent where she doesn't look like a mammoth!

Willow, (born 20.6.10)












Click to expand...

I am sure she will mature into a lovely mare. Don't rush her. 




Kallibear said:



			Pintoarab: your stallion is STUNNING. Absolutely stunning. 

Thank you Kallibear. I see you frequent SNEC. We are often there too. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Mongoose11 (31 January 2013)

RealityCheck. Absolutely stunning. Just the right side of unusual for me. Love, love, love the piggy pink eyes. Gorgeous!


----------



## whisp&willow (31 January 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			I am sure she will mature into a lovely mare. Don't rush her. 




Kallibear said:



			Pintoarab: your stallion is STUNNING. Absolutely stunning. 

Thank you Kallibear. I see you frequent SNEC. We are often there too. 

Click to expand...

Thankyou.   No worries there, she is still very immature and so will not be doing anything until a 4 yo.  Max i will be doing this year is putting a light saddle on and long reining, possibly a light lunge.  No way my weight will be going over her back until she is 4!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Vanha12 (31 January 2013)

AMW said:



			Have judged some coloured classes, you get placing worked out in your head then ask them to change the rein and its like a whole new class lol 

love this 

Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (31 January 2013)

I entered this boy in coloured classes with mixed reviews... To me he is just gorgeous but I know he is not everyone's cup of tea.

Just so you know this is a bad quality photo of a photo and he looks very overweight but he is not as he is a managed diabetic.

[Content removed]


----------



## fuggly (31 January 2013)

seeing as this has turned into a post pics of coloured thread  heres mine i think nature got it right


----------



## weesophz (31 January 2013)

hes lovely fuggly


----------



## vikkibeth (31 January 2013)

Puzzle when we first got him





1 year on





He was such a sweetie


----------



## Venevidivici (31 January 2013)

Vickibeth-If there was ever a pic of a horse with a more gentle,sweet,nurturing expression on his face than the one of him leaning over stable door to the baby in the pram, I'd like to see it. People might not think it possible to see those qualities/emotions in an animal's expression but I really think you can in that photo-amazing. What a sweetie.


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Vickibeth-If there was ever a pic of a horse with a more gentle,sweet,nurturing expression on his face than the one of him leaning over stable door to the baby in the pram, I'd like to see it. People might not think it possible to see those qualities/emotions in an animal's expression but I really think you can in that photo-amazing. What a sweetie.

Click to expand...

Coloured ponies are good at that! Pips with his loaner.


----------



## vikkibeth (1 February 2013)

Puzzle is a pure sweetie! So kind and gentle!


----------



## Puppy (1 February 2013)

Are any of these beautiful horses by the stallion Allbany? 

We have a mare by him, but she's black, not coloured.


----------



## Turitea (1 February 2013)

Oh, love all these coloured horses. Especially @tallyho's has the perfect markings imho, stunning!!


----------



## R_H (1 February 2013)

I love a coloured! Always end up watching them at events 
My friend has an appaloosa (does that count?!) who is the most saintly pony I have ever met but when she was advertised the seller told my friend that the reason she didn't put a photo on the ad is because some people would be put off by her looks! However I think she is the best horse you could ever find regardless of her looks


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Kallibear said:



			Coloured ponies are good at that! Pips with his loaner.






Click to expand...

What a wonderful picture Kallibear!


----------



## LaurenB (1 February 2013)

Whats not to love? I LOVE well bred, well marked, well put together coloured horses












sorry if these are massive!!


----------



## caramac (1 February 2013)

This is my new little cob.  I have had him just 2 months.  I think he is gorgeous but I am a bit biased







And this is my older gelding who is now retired








I am very lucky to have 2 such handsome chaps


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 February 2013)

Lots of lovely coloureds on here.
My daughter's gorgeous cob Indie













Little Barney







Grooming


----------



## Starzaan (1 February 2013)

LaurenB said:



			Whats not to love? I LOVE well bred, well marked, well put together coloured horses












sorry if these are massive!!
		
Click to expand...

Who is your horse by LaurenB? I thought I was looking at a photo of my youngster for a second!


----------



## *Tex&Cam* (1 February 2013)

I must say, im a slight coloured fanatic. I have 3  my mare is a very fine16hh piebald part bred Arab. She's by razzle dazzle royale, out of a thoroughbred. My gelding is a skewbald Dutch warmblood, a fab small hunter and my stallion is a skewbald hunter pony. I wouldn't swap any of them for the world. I will post pics when I'm on the laptop rather then my phone. I do agree there are some coloureds out there that are not very nice at all, but you can get that with any horse weather they are coloured, bay, chestnut, grey ect x


----------



## Bojingles (1 February 2013)

YasandCrystal, I think I'm in love with Little Barney. I reckon if I lost about 10 stone I could ride him


----------



## pootleperkin (1 February 2013)

Little Barney looks rather splendid


----------



## LaurenB (1 February 2013)

Starzaan said:



			Who is your horse by LaurenB? I thought I was looking at a photo of my youngster for a second!
		
Click to expand...

He's by Dexters puzzle


----------



## whisp&willow (1 February 2013)

Dexters puzzle is Willows grandpa!  

Stunning horse by the way LaurenB!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 February 2013)

Bojingles said:



			YasandCrystal, I think I'm in love with Little Barney. I reckon if I lost about 10 stone I could ride him 

Click to expand...




pootleperkin said:



			Little Barney looks rather splendid 

Click to expand...

Thanks very much Barney is 23 years old now - I have owned him for 20 years


----------



## Kallibear (1 February 2013)

Toast said:



			What a wonderful picture Kallibear!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. He's found his calling in life as an RDA pony. He's not interested in going fast or jumping big thing. He likes to amble round doing what he's good at (being super safe and sensible) and having hugs. He says it's almost as fun as eating.


----------

